# Single girls having/considering IVF part 6



## aweeze

New home ladies......


----------



## dottiep

I'm first


----------



## dottiep

Rose- sorry I can't help honey.  I've never had a bleed once started stimms.  Speak to clinic and see what they say.

dx


----------



## Damelottie

JJ1   . I hope things gets sorted out soon xxxx


----------



## Sima

Claire

Thanks for the positive story.  I guess I will just keep on going and will see what I end up with at the end.

Sima x


----------



## Betty-Boo

JJ1 sounds like you're having a right time of it!  Know exactly how you feel with regards to clinics contacting you... am still waiting for mine to contact me!  
You take care x x


----------



## princess-mimi

Hi Girls,


          I've decided that i'm going to try DIVF next year around feb/march time so Amelia can hopefully have a little brother or sister. So i now want to prepare my body for the IVF cycle and then hopefully a pregnancy.  
  I've been taking sanatogen pronatal since sept 2006 ( when i started my treatment for Amelia ) and have continued to take it since, i've just started taking omega3 and co-enzyme Q10 and was wondering if anyone can suggest anything else i may need to take?
  I'm also going to try to loose  about  1/2 a stone in weight as i'm hoping this might possible help to make my periods a little more regular as there all over the place at the moment.

I would be greatful for any other suggestions

Kimberley x x


----------



## Felix42

Kimberley, great news you're trying for number 2. Wishing you lots of   Re vits, I know Lou had a list of optimum combinations and hopefully she will list them shortly. 

JJ, sorry to hear you are having such a difficult time. Hope things are looking more positive for you? 

Rose, how are you doing? What did the clinic advise re the breakthrough bleeding. Hope they set your mind at rest?

Sima, hope all is going well with you. When is your next scan?

Mini, wishing you lots of  for things to get going soon. 

Love & hugs, Felix xx


----------



## Betty-Boo

Have heard the outcome from the clinic and unfortunately as my cycle was late I am unable to try in November.  Understandably gutted at the mo and really can't think of anything more to say.
Take care
R x x


----------



## Lou-Ann

Mini, really sorry that you can't have tx in Nov  

Claire, good news re the donor  

Hope all you other IVF ladies are doing okay  

Lou-Ann x


----------



## Betty-Boo

No not trying in Dec, will be some time next year.  Devastated to be honest.  Started down this route nearly 2 years ago and haven't even had one try...  Someones telling me something!


----------



## Lou-Ann

Mini, really feel for you, sorry you have to wait a while longer but you will get there and you will be a great mom   

Lou-Ann x


----------



## lulumead

really sorry to hear that mini, it must feel like forever to wait.

hope everyone else doing ok - not sure where everyone is at with their cycles, but hope you are all well.
xx


----------



## Damelottie

Oh Mini   . I'm so so so sorry hun.


----------



## Sima

Hi Ladies

Mini - I am so sorry to hear your news especially after your long wait.  I know it is frustrating but please keep focused on the end game.  Your time will come and it will be worth it in the end.  Sorry for all the cliches but I really do believe that things will come good for you soon.  

Cem - good news.  The new year is really not that far away.  Just think it is so much easier to focus on on getting healthy when you have a goal in mind.  Let me know how it goes with the medium tomorrow.  I saw a medium once 15 years ago.  She was spookily accurate!!

Kimberly - well done on deciding on going for no 2.  It sounds as though you are doing all the right things already in terms of taking supplements.  There seems to be so many dos and don'ts when preparing your body for TTC it can sometimes get a bit confusing.  I read that you should try to cut down on caffeine and alcohol and generally try to eat healthily (ie cut out the processed foods).  Oh yes - soya is not supposed to be too good for you so watch out for goods containing it.  

JJJ1 - how are you getting on?

Rose - I am so sorry to hear you are suffering with the side effects of all the drugs.  It's not nice.     Can you take anything for the headaches? Oh yes, have you stopped bleeding?  The clinic give you some reassurance?  It can be hard dealing with parents at times.  There is the generational thing and sometimes they just find it hard to express themselves very well.  I am sure they are there supporting you in their own way but you might have to turn to some of your other friends for some emotional support.  It's difficult - but I tend to turn several people to give me the support I need since I do not seem to get everything I need from  just one person.  I guess that is the problem of going it alone.  Do feel free to come on here and rant away whenever you feel like it - you will always find an outlet here.  Do feel free to pm me whenever.  We are cycle buddies after all.

Well I went for another scan this morning.  I have recruited 2 more follies so I am up to 7.  Turns out I have 4 in the right ovary and 3 in the left.  The only problem is they are all small (less than 10mm) and they would like to see some growth by the next scan on Sunday.  I would like some growth too but I am not too sure what else I can do.  I have switched drugs today to Puregon.  I am definitely feeling the effects of the drugs - I am very forgetful, slightly achy in my joints and lower abdomen and slightly short fused.  I haven't totally lost it with anyone yet but I nearly did today so had to stop myself and calm down.  I am on a very high dose of fertility drug and I did start buying the drugs from the clinic but I have now switched to buying my drugs from Ali's in Shadwell especially since I found out I could have saved myself £300 on my first 4 boxes of Menopur if I had not bought them from the clinic.    Never mind I know now.  

I had better stop rambling - its all of the drugs!! I just think it is nice to get everything off my chest with people who know what I am going through.

Maya - how are you doing?

Have a good evening.

Sx


----------



## Lou-Ann

Rose, sorry that the drugs are taking their toll on you and that you don't feel that your parents are being supportive  . I hope that there are other friend(s) that you can get some emotional support from   . And don't forget that you have always got us ladies   !!

Sima, good news on the number of follies,   that they have all grown by tomorrow    Sorry that the drug effects are kicking in  

Kimberley, great news about deciding to try for a brother/sister for Amelia  

Hope all other IVF ladies are doing ok

Lou-Ann x


----------



## Felix42

Mini, what a nightmare for you.   I know what cancellations can be like & its a nightmare. You are all geared up physically, mentally & more importantly emotionaly and then it all just stops & you look around you stunned. You will get there though.  In the meantime hold onto that thought with confidence and try and appreciate the other good things in your life. I know its far from easy.   

Rose, so sorry to hear you're suffering side effects & lack of support. I'm just wondering if your parents are deliberately not saying anything because they are having a hard time in thinking you're doing the right thing so they've said to themselves that they won't comment/say their true feelings to protect you (as they might see it), but as a result they've not thought through the fact that they're now not supporting you properly.  I'm only speculating of course but I remember your saying on here one time that your parents were worried about your going it alone. As Sima says its probably best to try and find support from your friends (including us of course!) & recognise that you're not going to get the support you want from them just now.   for that & the side effects. 

Sima, sorry to hear that you're having a fair few side effects too. All sounds pretty good for your follies though.  

Claire, good to hear you've now got a firmer plan. The new year sounds a good time to get going & you won't have the problem of covering up not drinking over Christmas. 

Love & hugs to all, Felix xx


----------



## dottiep

Gosh - I don't log on for a day & there's loads to catch up on!

Mini - please don't give up honey    I know how hard it is when you feel like you're waiting all the time. Our lives are governed by AF!  Easier said than done but try to relax & enjoy the 'festive' season then all systems go in Jan.

Kimberley - great news that you're trying for a sibling soon.  In terms of vits, I take pretty much same as you ( sanatogen pro natal, CoQ10, EPA fish oil,) I also take Selenium. Are you planning to use the same sperm donor?

Cem - great news you have a donor.    Jan will be here sooner than you know!

Sima - good news on your follies.  Hoping they have a growth spurt over the weekend.

Rose - Don't let the drugs bend your mind!!!!  

Love to all
Dx


----------



## Betty-Boo

Feel a bit more relaxed now, spoke to cousin who's an ODP and works in same hospital as clinic.  She was on a course yesterday with one of the fertility Docs so asked why my treatment had been delayed, without mentioning any names.  The reason is because the cycle was so long they like you to have 2 cycles in between to ensure that the lining is as it should be.  Which makes sense, at least they are thinking of these things and not rushing me through.  I'd hate to get even further to find the lining isn't playing ball!  I do now feel that it is my welfare they are thinking of and not just the money side of things.  
Fingers crossed the new year is a new start!  
Take care and thank you for your messages
R x x


----------



## Sima

Mini

I am glad you are feeling more reassured.

Have a good weekend.  I hope the sun is shining where you are.  It is beautiful here in London.

Sima xx


----------



## princess-mimi

Hope your all doing well and having a lovely weekend. x


Dottie    How are you?  yes i'm using the same donor,    when Amelia was born i went back to the clinic
                        and reserved enough sperm for one attempt of DIVF so i'm really hoping that it will be  successful as i didn't have any embryo's suitable for freezing on my last attempt.


x x


----------



## Sima

Hi all, I hope you are all having a good weekend.  

I went to the clinic this morning for my 4th scan.  It is so nice going in on a Sunday.  I barely got my bum on the seat and I was called in for my scan.  Yippee.  

The change in drugs have worked for me.    I have now got 17 follies and 6 of them are growing big and strong with the rest of them just sitting there being tiny.  None of the 6 follies have reached the magic 17mm yet but the nurse is confident that they should do so in the next couple of days. My lining is now 10.8mm. I have two more nights of injections and back for my final scan on Tues morning.  If all goes well   I should be able to take my trigger shot on Tues and then on to EC on Thursday.  I am feeling much happier than before because I really thought I was going in for the nurses to tell me to abandon the treatment.  

Thank you for you well wishes.

Back to drinking copious amounts of water for me.  At least I have a warm tum.  My cats love it!!

Bye

Sima xx


----------



## Felix42

Sima, that's wonderful news. Sending you huge amounts of  for the growth spurts but all is looking soooo good!

Mini, that's great to hear that there is a good reason for the delay. It is a relief when we know why & it is a reason to maximise our chances. The New Year will be a great time to get started again. 

Rose, hope you're doing ok and those nasty side effects are calming down.  

Love & hugs to all, Felix xx


----------



## Felix42

Good luck for your scan Rose. Sounding promising!  

I love the sound of your new gadget. I go to sleep to radio 4 or the world service & do worry that nasty news doesn't do my dreams any good. 

Also watching strictly. Its fun & feelgood. Whats not to like?!

Then I'm off to read my donors book. Fascinating stuff. Love the sound of the baby's story book. Have you seen that lovely elephant one about Did your tummy get big? There's a daddy elephant involved but the concept can be adapted I think. 

Love & hugs to all, Felix xx


----------



## dottiep

Sima - great news that your follies are playing ball now.  Hope they continue their growth spurt through to EC. Keep drinking the water hun.  

Rose - best of luck for your scan.

Dx


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

Sima and Rose- sounds like things are coming along well for both of you with symptoms and scans, really hope that it won't be too long before you are both having EC.

I have a scan, bloods and a oestrogen injection before work, my donors partner is coming up to meet me, he is a star as it means he gets up at 0430 to get a 0530 train to meet me at ARGC for 0715.  He takes my bloods and then takes them directly to the lab and waits for the results.  He is such a star. I really really hope that the scan shows some progress and we get the go ahead to go to Spain this week.

L X


----------



## Maya7

Hi everyone

Sorry havent posted for a while...had difficult time at work and then came home to idiot computer...It would let me write post then lose it   (I will remember to copy this one so wont scream again). There was/is some problem with the router..

Delighted your tx is going well Sima!...hope all continues to go to plan for EC..loads of   for you

JJI - Best of luck for tomorrow... you seem to have a star in your donor's partner

Was sorry to hear your parents were having difficulty with the tx you're having Rose.  They may not have had enough time to adjust to you having quite an alternative conception story to your sister...you've had more head space to think it through than them, I imagine...they may well change when they have another grandchild to see and touch and love like the others...but however their attitude pans out, I would advise you to put that aside for a while and focus on yourself .. They'll change their attitude if/when they want to.  The most important thing is for you to be convinced this is the route for you now.  ... am also a gadget woman, Rose...Let me know how that music thingy works out..

Hope everyone had a lovely weekend

Maya


----------



## Betty-Boo

JJ1 have absolutely everything crosse for you and   that the scan shows you exactly what you want and need in order to progress with your treatment.
Take care x x


----------



## Maya7

Hi Mini

Sorry you got hit by another obstacle for this cycle...I know how that feels.  I had a storm (which cancelled all flights), two separate cysts and a sister's wedding that affected my own ttc plans this year... 

Glad to read you have got your head around why its best to wait it out...Hope you get to go soon.

Maya


----------



## Lou-Ann

Rose, hope that your scan has gone well today 

JJ1, hope that your scan and bloods were ok today and that you are all set to go to spain 

Sima, good luck for your scan, hope the follies have reached their 'goal' size and you are good to go for EC this week  

Mini, glad you are feeling more relaxed re waiting for next tx

Lou-Ann x


----------



## dottiep

JJ - fingers crossed honey that all is good to go.

Dx


----------



## princess-mimi

JJ1  hope everything went well today hun, we're thinking of you.   


x x


----------



## dottiep

Sorry I can't help with your question Rose - I'm sure ladies with more experience than me will be able to answer.  Lining sounds good tho hun.

Dx


----------



## winky77

Hey JJ - hope your scan went ok and you've got the go ahead for Spain?  

Rose....results sound good to me.....the number of follies increased every time with me but it all depends how many are mature when it gets to EC ...what cycle day are you on now? 

Sima/Maya....hope you're doing ok? 

Mini...been thinking you lots and have just texted xx

..Winky


----------



## Lou-Ann

Rose, glad that your scan went well  

Lou-Ann x


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

Rose I don't know the answer to your q about more follies coming

Thanks for your good wishes

I had a disasterous scanning session, ARGC was heaving and they always put me to the back of the queue as I am not having treatment there! still pay,the Dr then told me that my lining wasn;t even 4 mm, I am on day 16 now, my friend took my blood and it was in the lab, my oestrodial has gone down to 7000, and progesterone up to 2, it was a Dr I had not met before and so I was upset, thankfully my friend was there and I said that on Thursday it was 4mm, so he rescanned me and said it was 4.2mm on the second attempt!  I have no confidence in their scanning.  My friend was great and rang Barcelona for me while I was on the train to work.  Then BCN wanted the scan pictures emailing to them, which of course ARGC can't do as they have very basic scan equipment,they don't even take a scan picture.
So I was ringing around London trying to find the facilities.

I was wondering if we could still go over to BCN and fertilise the eggs, and me have ET when the lining is better, as I did make it to 6.4mm on a previous medicated cycle in July for BCN with IM oestrogen.

In the end they said all head over and the Dr will decide when she scans me there, so I am back to waiting for the call!!

It wasn't my lucky day as the synarel has expired and done the 30 sniffs from the bottle and the chemist doesn't have any in stock, rang another one in London  near ARGC and they hadn't but may be able to get it in for tomorrow pm.  Then I had an appt at the GP and I got there at 6 pm only to be told that he was off sick!

Sima and Maya  how are you lovely ladies?

Mini any news?

Take care and good luck everyone
L x


----------



## suitcase of dreams

Rose - yes I think more follies can develop....the whole timing thing is so different for LP though so I can't really help with that. On both my cycles I started stimming on day 2, had EC on day 13/14...whereas you seem much later than that...guess it's because of the down regging etc.

JJ - what a horrid stressful day, hope you managed to relax a bit this evening. Fingers crossed it all goes well for you in Spain...

Hope everyone else is OK, I'm a bit behind on this thread as I've been taking some time out, but will try to catch up with you all soon, wishing you all the best wherever you are in your tx,

Suitcase
x


----------



## Sima

Rose  - I am glad to hear your scan went well.  I can't really answer your question about your follies but I can only tell you what happened to me.  Last Friday I had 7 small follies and then I switched to Puregon and so by Sunday they had increased to 17.  Most of them are too small to be viable but 6 had grown.  I go with what Claire and Winky said in that the number and size of your follies should grow but remember at the end of the day it is the quality and not the quantity that counts.  I have come across a lady on one of the other boards who got 2 follies and 1 egg at EC but she then went on to have a baby.  Good luck for you next scan.  Just remember the clinic is pleased with your progress and that's what counts.

JJ - I am sorry today was so stressful for you.  It's a shame the London clinic do not seem to be supportive to your needs.  As you say you are still a paying customer and so should get a good service.  Fingers crossed that you can get moving with the Spanish clinic quickly.

Suity- welcome back.  How are you feeling?  I see from your other post you went back to work today.  Well done.  You are in my thoughts.

I should hopefully have my last scan tomorrow morning and if all is on track I should have the last injection tomorrow eve and then EC on Thurs.  

I had some bad news yesterday which brought me down from my high with a bump.  My dad has been taken seriously ill in hospital whilst he was up north visiting my sister.  My mum is with him and so is sis but he is still a long way from home and he is likely to be hospitalised for a few weeks.  They are running tests on him and we should find out more over the next few days but it is very worrying.  My emotions are all over the place as you would imagine and one moment I am fine and the next in floods of tears.  I am going to go and visit him for the day on Weds but I need to be back for Thurs and then I will need to hang around for ET.  I will be booked off work from tomorrow until mid next week so I hope to be able to spend a few more days with him on Sun to Tues.  It's really hard because I want to be excited about TCC but at the same time I want my dad to be better and I want to support my mum.  It would be easier if they weren't far from home.  One of my friends will come with me on Thurs so at least I do not have to worry about that.

So I will try and keep you posted but please do not be surprised if I am quiet over the next few days. In the meantime I wish Rose and JJ1 all the best over the next few days. And all the others about to start ttc soon all the best too.


----------



## Damelottie

Oh my goodness Sima hun. I am so so sorry to read about your dad. What a dreadful worry. I do hope he improves very very soon


----------



## Sima

LL - thanks for your thoughts.  I really hope he gets better soon too.  I know he wants my ttc to work as much as me but it is hard to stay focussed when I do not know what's going on with him.  I think it will put my mind at rest when I see him because I know my mum is holding back a little since she does not want to worry me too much.  

I'm off to bed now. Good night.


----------



## Damelottie

I hope you get some sleep Sima. Please let us know how he is xxxx


----------



## Felix42

Sima, I hope your Dad is ok. How worrying for you and your family.  for good news. Sounds like he's in the right place to be looked after though.  Try to stay focused and look after yourself for his sake as well as yours. Thinking of you. 

JJ, fingers crossed for your trip to Spain. What a stressful time. Sounds a good idea to go over there, fertilise & then freeze the embryos. You can then go back when your lining is at its optimum. How disappointing though for you. 

Maya, hope you are ok hun? 

Rose, good luck for your scan. Remember quality is more important than quantity unless you are planning a bumper family. 

Love & hugs, Felix xx


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

SIma I really hope that your Dad is ok, would they be able to transfer him nearer to home when he is more stable? Really hope that you and him are do well
L x


----------



## Damelottie

JJ1 - Big big    for a crap day yesterday. You really do deserve some luck hun


----------



## Lou-Ann

JJ1, sorry that you had such a stresful day yesterday   . Keeping everything crossed that all goes well in Spain  

Sima, sorry to hear that you dad isn't well. Hope he gets better soon  

Lou-Ann x


----------



## Betty-Boo

JJ1 - what a load of   I can't believe how you have been treated by the london clinic - how bloody dare they - is this not stressful enough without their attitude thrown into the mix??  I hope you get your call to day and head over to Spain soon.  Take care, stay strong x x x 

Rose, can't help you with stimming etc but wish you all the best x x 

Sima, so sorry to hear of your Dad's illness, hope he's feeling a lot better soon.x x 

I do wonder sometimes if someone up there is really testing all our resolves to make sure this is really what we want to do.

Hey winky Tir Na Nog have now started making low fat - yes honestly - low fat chocolate cake!! Delicious.. made with beetroot!!!!

Take care all you lovely ladies - speak soon
R x x x


----------



## ♥Jovial♥

mini the minx said:


> Hey winky Tir Na Nog have now started making low fat - yes honestly - low fat chocolate cake!! Delicious.. made with beetroot!!!!


That must count as one of the five a day!


----------



## Betty-Boo

Mmmm I reckon you're right!!!!  Should've bought 5 slices!!!


----------



## OneStepAtATime

Sorry to hear your news Sima - thinking of you      
OneStep


----------



## OneStepAtATime

Well, my 3rd IUI didn't work   so I'm moving on to IVF next time. It'll be with a different clinic - I've finally got a donor at the local clinic rather than traipsing all the way to London - and as I've only got one "sample" I'm going for IVF to increase my chances of it working. 

I'm sure I'll be calling on your collective wisdom quite a lot over the next few weeks - I felt I'd got the hang of IUIs, but IVF is a whole new ball-game. 

I've already got a question:

I had 50 units of Puregon a day for about 6 or 7 days for the last IUI and produced 3 follicles big enough to ovulate. That is high for an IUI but not compared with IVF. I wondered though whether it's ok to go straight on to IVF (ie starting downregging on 21st of next cycle)? My appointment with the clinic to discuss treatment isn't till next week - but I'm wondering whether I'll be asked to sit out a month to give my ovaries a rest? Or is that smallfry compared with the demands of an actual IVF?  

Thanks
OneStep


----------



## Betty-Boo

Hi One Step, sorry to hear of your news - I was encourage to by pass IUI and go straight for IVF to make the most of the sperm I had imported.  I know my clinic does like a minimum of 2 natural cycles between treatments, this is to ensure lining etc is as it should be.  Not all clinics follow this protocol.  To me it feels right though, although that is a personal feeling.  To give mind and body to repair if you know what I mean.
All the best and good luck x x


----------



## Maya7

Hi Everyone - 

Theres a lots of stresses with so many of you out there - with the tx and with life while having treatment...Its a good job everyone going down this route is incredibly strong..lots of  

Sima - I really hope your Dad is OK and you see for yourself that he and your mum are doing ok. - once you see that for yourself, you'll be able to focus on taking care of yourself.  Its good that he is supportive of your tx as had he not known of it you would have driven yourself mad trying to support him and continue with the next important bit of the tx.  

Rose - sorry I cant add anything on the follies...I had medication with IUIs and found mine developed slower with Puregon than with clomid...but IUI and IVF seem quite different.  I'm waiting 4 AF (hopefully 2moro) to go on short protocol...

JJ1 - sorry about the crap you got at the clinic.  I know about the two tier system from my own scanning here at a clinic that is not actually treating me... I also had something similar with waiting for phonecalls to determine next step of treatment and mad drives to pharmacies hours away from where I live to get puregon pen needles ... I shouldnt complain about the clinic i attended getting new scanner - except they used me as guinea pig to demonstrate how it worked and how to get the best angles!...sorry you had to get through all that nonsense...If the treating clinic is happy though, let that reassure you.

One Step...its hard to know what the clinic will say as the baseline scan will reveal if things will begin on that cycle ... I was glad in a way that I needed to wait between last IUI treatment and IVF as I was too stressed out to have fitted in a successful cycle... I needed to take the pill 4 a month to get rid of cyst and then my decision to change clinic meant an extra month.  .. you would know best how you are feeling relative to the stress such an invasive procedure brings physically and emotionally..

Hope Winky, LL, Mini, Lou, Felix Cem Dottie and Suity all doing well ... Apologies if I have left out anyone out..

Take care everyone..
Maya


----------



## dottiep

One step - sorry to hear your news hun    When I was with LWC they wanted me to have one natural cycle between a medicated IUI and an IVF cycle - although this sounds different to what Rose was told.  Hope you can get something planned soon.

JJ - what awful treatment!  Especially when you consider how much you've spent with them already  
I hop Spain give you better treatment and news - as you say, you can freeze the embies if lining not playing ball.  Good luck hun - you deserve it.

Sima - hope your Dad is ok.   

Love to all
Dx


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

One step sorry to hear it didn't work out for you, I really hope IVF is successful for you.

I finally got my call so off to BCN tomorrow afternoon, my donors partner is sorting the flights and hotels out. They will reasses my lining Thursday morning at 1015 and sperm donation 1045 and decide if they just freeze them or if I can have them back then it will be Sun.  So only booking a one way flight and one night accom and taking it from there! a may be back the next day if so.

It was annoying as I had rung the clinic to see if there was any update and they said no at 1630 then at 1800 I got a voicemail saying to be there for 1015, they also said that they had sent me an email with instructions but it didn't come to me or my donor, they also rang him and tild me to be nil by mouth from midnight!!  surely that is the donor not me!

Anyway must pack 
L x
L x


----------



## dottiep

JJ - great news that you're on your way,  I do so hope all goes well.... 
Dx


----------



## Felix42

JJ, wishing you lots & lots of  for your trip! Will be thinking of you.  lining plays ball. 

Sima, hope your Dad is doing better and you're holding up ok?    for you all. Hang in there hun. 

Rose, wishing you lots of luck for scan. Go follies go! 

I hope I've not missed anyone. If so big apologies but I'm getting confused. Things are so busy on here. 

Love & hugs to all, Felix xx


----------



## Betty-Boo

Hooray!!!! JJ1 Tavel safely and take care - will be thinking of you over the next few days.
x x x


----------



## Roo67

JJ1 - just seen your news,  that your lining plays ball and you come back with some precious cargo on board. 

Roo x


----------



## Lou-Ann

OneStep, sorry that you got a negative again  . I can't help with the steps inbetween IUI and IVF, but I hope that you get things sorted and you can get going again soon  

JJ, sending you loads of  ,   that everything goes well in Spain!

Rose, well done on your lining, you still have a few days for your follies to grow before EC  

Sima, good luck for EC tomorrow   . I hope that your Dad is getting better  

Hello to everyone else, hope you are all okay  

Lou-Ann x


----------



## Annaleah

A week away and i've missed loads.  I've read back a few pages but finding it hard to hold in my head where everyone is in their tx. 

Good luck Rose and Sima - sounds like you're both pretty close to EC

JJ1 - hope all goes well in Spain

I'm in limbo land for a while waiting for a natural cycle to pass before I can start down regging for FET.  Hope it won't take too long. 
Annaleah x


----------



## kylecat

Rose and Sima - good luck for your EC in the next few days. Hope that all goes well girls and that your dad is better Sima.  

JJ1 - lots and lots of luck for your trip out to Spain. I hope that your come home with some extra baggage! Please let us know how you get on.  

Annaleah - hope that your cycle comes soon and you are good to go with the FET. Good Luck!  

Love to all
Kylecat xxx


----------



## Felix42

Sima, wishing you lots of luck for EC tomorrow. Hope your Dad is doing ok too.  

Rose, go follies go!! 

Anna, good to hear from you again.  you can get started again soon.

JJ, hope all is going ok in Spain. 

Love & hugs to all, Felix xx


----------



## Betty-Boo

Sima and Rose good luck - JJ1 still thinking of you x x x


----------



## Maya7

Hi Everyone

Sima and Rose - best of luck for ECs.  Hope all goes to plan there. JJ hope that you've all the stress behind you and the rest of the tx goes smoothly

Hows the 2ww going, Felix?  I hope to get on to that thread soon enough.

If anyone has any tips on bringing on AF, would love to hear them...I have tried hot baths as apparently
old wives swear by them - I'm  not a wife but I'll be swearing if I dont get to move on!

Take care everyone
Maya


----------



## dottiep

Sima - how was EC hun??

Dx


----------



## lulumead

Hello everyone on here...am back online.

hope everyone doing ok - trying to catch up with where everyone is at.

take care all
xx


----------



## OneStepAtATime

Good luck Rose!
I'll have to remember the choc covered brazil nuts- they sound yummy!
Hope the scan tomorrow shows even better results    
  
One Step


----------



## lulumead

Hi Rose

That all sounds very good, hope the weekend whizzes past and you get lots of eggs next week.  Will they be transferred next week too?
xx


----------



## Lou-Ann

Rose, that's great news about the follies. Hope the weekend flies by    

Lou-Ann x


----------



## dottiep

Rose - keep eating those brazil nuts!  Hoping for a last minute growth spurt....

Dx


----------



## Maya7

Hi Everyone  

Rose -  hope scan goes well tomorrow and you're all set for Mon/Tue EC ...

I've been trying to get my prescription fillled before the bank holiday weekend kicks in here - there was a mix up with pharmacy who didnt order it in and lost the prescription so hopefully it will be there tomorrow - if not I may not be able to go this cycle...of course if AF doesnt show tonight / tomorrow my time off work may not be enough to cover time away in the clinic...Am trying to juggle all this in my head and cant get to book the flights, hotel or anything just yet...

Its all fun and games, isn't it? 

Maya


----------



## Sima

Hi Ladies

Thanks for all your well wishes.  I got back from two days in Manchester last night and I have just been catching up on all of the posts. My dad is comfortable and still in hospital.  They still do not know what is wrong with him but it was good to see him.  

My Egg Collection was this morning (not yesterday as I had originally thought).  I only got 3 eggs  . even though I had loads of follies.  I asked the doc what went wrong and he said he did not know.  It is quite unusual because out of 10 follies he would normally expect to see just a couple of empty ones but for me he only found eggs in two follies.  I am trying to stay positive and I hope they all fertilise over night.  I will hear more tomorrow. 

Rose good luck with the scan tomorrow.  Fingers crossed that all is on track for EC early next week.  

Maya - I hope your order turns up.  Stay calm.

JJJ1 - Are you now in Spain? Fingers crossed it all goes smoothly for you.

OneStep - welcome to the thread.  I hope the IVF works out for you.

Annaleah - I hope AF turns up soon.

Bye for now

Sima xx


----------



## dottiep

Hi sima - been wondering about you. Try not to worry too much about the number of eggs - I only got 4 eggs on my second cycle but all 4 fertilised and were grade 1's!  Let's hope they do their stuff overnight.

Dx


----------



## Felix42

Sima, good to hear that you saw your Dad. I hope he continues to improve & they find out what is wrong with him.  
Wishing your eggs lots of good fertilising tonight.  

Rose, that's great news the follies are doing well & that you can get a Saturday scan. That sort of thing really helps to reassure you that they've got the timing perfect doesn't it? 

Maya, fingers crossed re the perscription & AF timing hun. It really is a nightmare enough having to rely on mother nature, without chemist/postal service mix ups as well. 

JJ, hope you managed to have some fun in Barcelona despite the disappointment. Good to know you have those eggs waiting now. 

Love & hugs to all, Felix xx


----------



## Lou-Ann

Sima, glad that you have seen your Dad and that he is comfortable, hope they find out what is wrong with him soon    .   that all of your eggs have fertilised overnight - PMA: it only takes 1! 

Rose, hope that you scan goes well this morning  

Maya, hope you get your prescription sorted out  

Hello to everyone else  

Lou-Ann x


----------



## dottiep

yes, poor sausage...at least he's giving it a go!!

Re: baby aspirin - I have been told to keep taking it up to 2 weeks should I be lucky enough to get a bfp!!

re: trigger shot timings....yes they work back from ec time the following morning..


Glad you had a good brunch - sorry not able to join.  Off to NY tomorrow with work so trying to get tax return finished this evening & packing...... 

Hi to all

Dx


----------



## lulumead

the X and strictly, I love winter programming!

Dottie: Have fun in NY - I just came back, it was v sunny but the wind was whipping up so it was v cold when not in the sun!

Rose: hope the eggs keep on growing for tuesday  

xx


----------



## Sima

Hi All

Rose - well done on the scan.  Saturday morning scans are cool aren't day.  It's a bummer to have to get up early but at least there is not a lot of hanging around.  Good luck with your last two day of stimming.  I agree with the others and they should count backwards from the anticipated EC time to work out the time of your trigger shot so hopefully you should be ok.  Let's hope you get up to 10 follies and lots of lovely eggs.  

Just a quick question from me - what happened to your other eggs Rose from the last ttc?  Could they not be frozen?  I am new to all this so I do not know what they do with all of the other eggs (not that I have that problem this time  ) but do they normally wait to see how they fertilise and then put the best ones back?

Well girlies - I go in for ET tomorrow morning.  My 3 lovely eggies turned into 2 since one of them was too immature to even bother with.  But the good news is both of the remaining eggs fertilised and so they are going to pop both of them back tomorrow.    So I am still in with a chance.  Yippee.  

What should I do after ET?  A friend of mine has invited me round to her house for Sunday lunch.  Is it ok to go or should I be lying on my back resting?  Will I be able to drive?

Dottie - enjoy NY.


----------



## Damelottie

Hello Sima

Good luck tomorrow    

With regards to what to do afterwards - ell firstly, it depends if you feel OK physically, but the majority of people do I think. Its difficult - because some people think stay in bed, others think carry on as normal ( within reason lol). I think you have to do what you feel comfortable with - so you don't look back and blame yourself for anything.

You can definitely drive in the 2ww


----------



## lulumead

hope all goes well tomorrow Sima and you have your two beans on board!
xx


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

Thanks for your kind words as always, it means a lot to me.

sima - I hope that ET goes well tomorrow. Glad to hear that your Dad is doing better

Rose Glad that things are going along and you are nearly at trigger point!!!

Dottie - enjoy NY

Felix - not long before you are back to Bruno, really hope it goes well.

L x


----------



## Maya7

Sima - best of luck for ET tomorrow   

Everything is looking good for you too Rose ... Thats the benefit of having all the tx in the same clinic - they invite you in on Saturdays!  Fingers crossed everything goes well...

I got the prescription sorted out - I really didnt need to stress out for a night wondering if I could still get the prescription on a bank holiday weekend...pharmacist was very apologetic though...I spent days hoping for AF so that I could begin treatment.  I now want her to wait until Monday to arrive so that I dont have a weekend scan problem...Could I get any more awkward?

All the best to everyone else on the thread.

Take care
Maya


----------



## dottiep

Maya - hope all goes well for you today  

Dx


----------



## Sima

Look I am up already.  I head off to the clinic in a couple of hours.

Thanks for all the tips.  I will try and have a nice relaxing day. It's so wet outside I will not do much running around outside.  I will go to my friend's for lunch today.  After all I have to eat.

Maya - well done on getting your script all sorted out.  Fingers crossed that AF plays ball and comes on Monday.

Rose - don't forget to set your alarm for tonight. Not long now - so just keep up the good work.     Thanks for letting me know about the eggs.  I am trying not to get too hung up on my small crop but I guess it really does not make a difference on number just as long as my 2 little ones continue to grow.

Thanks for all the well wishes.  I am excited.  

Have a good day.


----------



## Damelottie

Good luck Sima - its is VERY exciting


----------



## Lou-Ann

Sima, I hope that ET has gone smoothly for you this morning      

Lou-Ann x


----------



## Maya7

Sima - hope all has gone well for you today  ... It really is the exciting part of the process ... and onto the next nervewracking bit...

All the very best  
Maya


----------



## Felix42

Sima, hope you are doing ok and taking it easy today.  PUPO!!

Love and hugs to all, Felix xx


----------



## lulumead

Hi sima

hope all went well and you are now on the 2WW!!     

xx


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

Sima- Good Luck  PUPO!!

Rose Happy triggering!!  I always think it stings but it is the last hurdle before EC!!
L x


----------



## Felix42

Goodness Rose. You could do without that bit of extra worry. Glad its all sorted. Enjoy an injection free day. 

Love & hugs. Felix xx


----------



## Felix42

Claire, hope you have a lovely time in Venice. I've always fancied going there. 

Love & hugs, Felix xx


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

cem have a great trip
L x


----------



## lulumead

have fun claire
xx


----------



## Betty-Boo

Heard about this article in the news:
http://www.theherald.co.uk/news/news/display.var.2461591.0.New_fertility_drug_works_for_couple_who_failed_at_IVF.php
Sounds promising for those like me who stand very little chance of producing eggs for IVF... Anyone else heard of it
Take care
R

/links


----------



## Sima

Hi All

Everything went well yesterday. So quick that it felt a bit weird afterwards as though I should be doing something more.  Anyway I had a lovely meal with my friend afterwards and then spent most of the evening relaxing watching Sex and the City.  I love the clothes........  So over to 2ww madness.  What does PUPO mean?

Rose - I hope you are enjoying your last day before EC.  It won't be too long before you are joining me in the wait.

Claire - enjoy Venice.

JJ - are you back now?


----------



## Damelottie

PUPO - Pregnant Until Proven Otherwise


----------



## Sima

Thanks


----------



## Maya7

Sima - glad everything went well for you ... wishing you loads of patience for 2ww!!

Rose - all the very best for tomorrow...   

I've started the meds today for a short protocol and am hoping for as stress free a week as possible....luckily we had a bank holiday today so I tried to chill out  - still, I notice I am bit edgy..maybe the high puregon dose or maybe just the built up stress of the past year!!  Hope I survive this week at work...then two weeks off to have a 'relaxing holiday' in Prague...Not sure when I can nip away from Brno for Prague trip...I need some info to pass on to the 'general public' when I get back!!

Hope everyone is doing ok?...

Maya


----------



## Elpida

Hope everything goes ok Rose.


----------



## lulumead

Brilliant news Rose...can't wait to hear how it all goes friday...so exciting.

xx


----------



## dottiep

Rose,

Just catching up....great news on fertilisation....hope they continue to do their stuff for tomorrow.

Love
Dottie
x


----------



## Annaleah

Hope all goes well for tomorrow Rose  
Annaleah x


----------



## Felix42

Good luck tomorrow Rose!!!

Love & hugs, Felix xx


----------



## Betty-Boo

Rose all the best!!!!  Brilliant news re the numbers!!  Go girl       

R x x


----------



## Lou-Ann

Rose, great news re the numbers. Hope everything goes well tomorrow  

Pippa, great to see that you have your 1st appointment planned  

Lou-Ann x


----------



## Sima

Hi Rose

Just wanted to wish you all the best for tomorrow.  I really need some company on the 2ww.

Sima xx


----------



## winky77

Fab News Rose......so how many are going to snuggling in tomorrow?!?!  Halloween triplets?!?!?

Piippa.....think Rose probably clarified it but just in case any confusion..I'm importing wrigglies from Denmark across to Czech republic not LWC.  Mini has imported into UK tho if that's what you are thinking of doing? 

hello to everyone else......I am loving the orange halloween thing! 

..Winky


----------



## Betty-Boo

Pippa,
give me a shout if there's anything you need to know regarding importing to the UK.
There is also an American company that you can use. Patterdale has used that one.
All the best x x


----------



## Lou-Ann

Rose, I hope that ET has gone well this morning    

Cem, glad you had a nice time in venice    Great that you are getting started again   

Lou-Ann x


----------



## suitcase of dreams

Great news Rose, hope the 2WW flies by and ends with good news for you!

Everyone else - hope you are all doing OK. I'm rather out of touch after being away for a few days - will try to catch up soon but in the meantime hope all's OK...

Suitcase
x


----------



## lulumead

Great news Rose, hope the next 2 weeks flies by.
Good news Cem that you can get going, and that was v insensitive of the clinic...grrrrr..

xx


----------



## Maya7

Hi Cem

Sorry the nurse upset you at the hospital - I have had to give myself a good talking to to be less sensitive from here on in ttc as single person (or independent  person)...The nurses in the clinic where I am having monitoring done can be a bit off and am not sure if it is about me being single (Ireland not the most progressive there) or whether its because I am not class 1 (ie having all the treatment and not just monitoring there).

Hope you put her right and she thinks twice about things...

Maya


----------



## suitcase of dreams

Cem - how ridiculous - not only that they did not take the time to read the notes about you being single, but also that they assumed you had to wait for your husband to pay as if married women can't pay their own bills....as Maya says, you have to grow a pretty thick skin to get through all this as a single person...every time something like that happens to me I make sure to pick the clinic (or whoever) up on it (politely of course!) - I figure every little bit we do now makes it easier for others to follow us...

Suitcase
x


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

I guess we have to ride the waves of not being conventional stereotypical couples that the clinic expect - when I am with my donor or his partner they also assume that we are a couple, usually I just say he's my friend and other times leave it.  
When I had my mc and was at the scan where we were told my donors partner was with me - the scanning woman presumed that my donors partner was mine and she pulled the curtains around the bed and pushed him inside saying 'a little private time for the 2 of you together not be gentle with her and maybe take her away for the weekend' in my tears I was trying to say 'he's my friend'

L x


----------



## Sima

Hi Rose

Great news about the embies.  Welcome to the   madness.  

Sima xx


----------



## winky77

Hi everyone, 


Just thought I'd post about my last drugs buying experience!  My prescription was from CZech Republic and some of the usual chemists were saying they couldn't use a european prescription until it was converted into a UK one.  My GP was unable to help as they are not technically managing my treatment and felt that prevented them from writing me a prescription!  I was also getting very high quotes...even if I did manage to get a UK prescription!  The main cost was the Gonal-F stimulant drug....average quote as £299 per 900 (and I needed 4 of those!!) At one point I was on the phone to Brno to see what their costs were as Felix kindly offered to bring drugs back for me.  But the Brno costs were not any better at £1300 ish all in.  

As my GP couldn't help I spoke to GCRM as I'd had scans there and thought they might be able to convert the prescription.  They said they'd give me a quote too and guess what ....they could get Gonal-F for £180 per 900...the whole prescription at £802 ended up being £500 cheaper than my worst quote elsewhere.  GCRM get their drugs from Central Homecare and that is who arranged the delivery etc.  I also got a quote going directly to Central homecare and the Gonal -F was £207 per 900 if I ordered direct.  So bizarrely it was cheaper ordering from them through GCRM rather than direct. (but they were still far cheaper than any other quote I got direct). 

Anyway I thought I would share this if anyone else is getting near to the ordering drugs stage.  Definately try Central Homecare.....and don't rule out ordering through a clinic as they may have negotiated a deal with the supplier (and be kind enough not to make money off their patients by adding a premium! ) 

...Winky


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

I also used ADS for a UK prescription of Gonal F and was on 600 IU a day for 12 days so saved over 3K on what my clinic would have charged me
L x


----------



## Caziks

Hello

I am in Sydney Australia and have just started IVF and am doing it alone using donor sperm from Zytec (US).  Feeling pretty anxious about many things - money, lack of support and worst of all not getting pregnant.  I really need financially to get pregnant on the first go (don't we all) and also physically.  I'm not sure how many rounds I could do of feeling like a mind field chicken.  I'm finding it hard to find other support groups for women going through the same as me as I've had mixed responses from the people I know and am now only sharing it with those who are supportive.  I used to live in London for 16 years and only returned 4 years ago.  I miss it and the availability of this sort of things because of the sheer numbers.

Would love to hear other's journey in this way.    Sorry to add this onto the last post but I couldn't work out how to start a new post.

Caryn


----------



## dottiep

Hi Caryn and welcome from Sydney.  Gosh I wish I was there right now........... grey & grim in London.
Don't worry about posting on here.  If you go to the topic list under Single Women there is a 'button' on the top right entitled 'New Topic'.
When are you having treatment?  How easy was it to find a clinic to treat single women?  I have a friend from Darwin who couldn't find anyone to treat her. Does it vary from state to state?
Try not to be too anxious about it having to work first time as this won't help your stress levels! But you've come to the right place here.  I can't begin to tell you how much the girls on here have helped me keep sane throughout this journey.  I really wouldn't be still trying if it wasn't for them.  I hope we can be a support for you (despite the time difference!).
Take care

Dottie


----------



## lulumead

Hi Caryn

welcome to the group...as Dottie says the girls on here are a fantastic support, i've found it really useful to share how I'm feeling as well as find out very practical things. really look forward to sharing your journey with you.  when do you start?
xx


----------



## Sima

Hi Caryn

Welcome to the gang.  You are in the right place for finding lots of advice and support.    I too used Xytex in the  states for importing sperm.  They were really helpful and they made the process really smooth.  I wish you all the best with your journey.  Are you definitely going to do IVF?  I know what you mean about wanting it to work first time because of the financial pressure.  Do try and put it to the back of you mind otherwise you will be adding more stress to what is already a stressful situation.  Focus on what you are going through now and then deal with the outcome later. 

Winky - I'm glad to hear you got your script sorted out though it sounds like a real nightmare getting there.  I will definitely try to shop around next time I go through IVF.  Last time I got most of my drugs from my clinic and I was on Menopur and ended up spending round £100 more per box than if I had bought it from Ali's in Shadwell.  When I switched to Puregon 600 it turns out that my clinic was £30 per box cheaper than Ali's.  It is definitely worth shopping around and I will definitely do so on my next go because I could have saved at least £500 by doing so.  I am bit worried about ordering drugs on line since I have never done so and prefer to physically pick up the drugs from a chemist.  Are Homecare trustworthy?

Bye

Simaxx


----------



## winky77

Hi Sima, 

Yes Central Homecare were very professional. They phoned me to arrange delivery and when it arrived it was very well packaged.. big box, polysterene packaging, 4 icepacks!  Also included free bag and all syringes etc. 
Worth getting a quote! 

..Winky


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

Ali is veryu resaonable with postage as he sends it guaranteed 1 pm next day delivery and it was about £6 last time I got all my Puregon from him.


----------



## Lou-Ann

Hi Caryn, welcome to the group   . As some of the other ladies have already said, you will find an amazing wealth of support, advice and info on here. Wishing you all the best with your journey.

Winky and Cem, glad that you have got your drugs sorted out for the next cycle of your txs  

Lou-Ann x


----------



## suitcase of dreams

Hi Caryn

Welcome!

I lived in Sydney for 4 years - came back about 5 years ago. Still miss the climate, the ocean, the sense of space....but just couldn't stay on the other side of the world from my entire family and all my old friends. If they could just move Australia closer to Europe I'd be back like a shot, I loved Sydney. Whereabouts are you? I lived mainly in the Eastern Suburbs...Paddington, Surry Hills etc. 

I'm off on holiday tomorrow so a bit rushed now, but just wanted to say hello and to say that although we might be a long way away in geographical terms, the beauty of the internet is that we're all here for eachother in virtual terms...so you're not going through this alone...

Take care, I'll be back online in a couple of weeks, refreshed from my holidays!
Suitcase
x


----------



## winky77

Hi Caryn - glad you have found us!  At what stage are you in IVF treatment? I started stimms yesterday for my second go at IVF (had frosties last time too but unfortunately they didn't stick either!)  Sydney is one of my favourite cities....there and Vancouver ...love the combination of Sun, Sea and City...and mountains not too far away too!  A good friend of mine was over in the UK from Sydney last week and we met up in London so it's been very much on my mind!  I was telling her about treatment and she was also saying it is a bit tougher out there to progress with it so I wish you lots of luck in pursuing it.  But remember we are all here to chat with even if it might be a stretch for you to make one of our meet ups! 

Have a question on drugs for ladies in the Know!??!  I started Gonal F yesterday morning so have only done two injections but feel absolutely awful today.  I took Puregon much more in my stride last time!  I am not sure if it the drugs or something else?  I came down to Manchester last night to run a training course today and I'm know at the airport waiting to head back to Scotland....just wish I could beam myself up there!  Basically my symptoms are that I feel very woozy and nauseous and achey and exhausted.  I've got a stomach upset and struggling to eat anything today and last night day 2 of my period was hell (it is usually pretty hellish for 36 hours or so but last night was a record .....I had to get up 6 times cos of flooding TMI I know!!   .  Not helped that was staying in a hotel with pristine white sheets so you can imagine the paranoia disturbing my sleep. I am pretty good at waking up at crucial moments and I put lots of towels under me and always wear the biggest tampons and a pad but this was crazy.....at one point I lasted no more than 20minutes before having to change both lots of protection.  It's like the days before I had the big fibroid removed and I am worried the smaller one has grown to match it (spose scan on Saturday will indicate if there is a problem).  Just wondered what symptoms others have had on Gonal F....does any of ths sound familiar?  As you know I am usually pretty robust but if this is to do with the drugs I am not sure how I will get thru another week of them?!?!?!  

Any thoughts, advice most welcome?!  Particularly if you can tell me how to astral travel home to my bed?!     

..Winky


----------



## dottiep

Winky - afraid I've never taken Gonal F so am not of much use! Just to say hope you feel better soon.  

Dx


----------



## Felix42

Winky, so sorry to hear you are feeling so bad and having such awful AF at the moment.  I took Gonal F and felt much the same as I did on Puregon.  I kind of thought it was virtually the same thing - just branding. If you haven't already, I suggest you try the Reprofit thread as there should be a lot more experience of Gonal on there.  I felt tired on it but nothing like you're clearly going through.

Hope you are now home and safely tucked up in bed.  Fingers crossed that you feel lots better tomorrow in every way and have positive news from Saturday's scan.

Welcome Caryn, great to have you on board and hope you find the support and friendship (albeit geographically distant) as warm and invaluable as I have.

Love and hugs to all, Felix xx


----------



## Betty-Boo

Winky hope you're feeling better today, sorry text was a bit short - been thro a hellish time with the parents, well father to be exact... Mind has been elsewhere.
So looking forward to trip to Brno now - just what I need!
Welcome to the site Caryn, you've come to the right place to air your frustrations and get the support you need as everyone's been so supportive to each other through all the highs and lows.
Take care all those about to travel to Brno - might see you over there and take care all those embarking on the ivf madness elsewhere!
Hopefully will get my chance soon.
R x x x


----------



## winky77

Hello peeps, 

Thankfully I am feeling a lot better today - so maybe it's not the drugs after all?  Flight home last night felt like 10 hours rather than 1 hour.  I was really burning up and spent most of the time fanning myself with the emergency instructions !!!  And then when I got home I went the opposite way and was shivering with cold?!?!?  Anyway a good night's sleep and I definately less achy today. Let's hope it was just a blip! 

..Winky  

Mini...just seen your post....sorry having family probs.....am around tonight if you fancy chat....prospective Czech !?! lodger is coming at 6 but apart from that I am free. xx


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

winky so sorry to hear you felt unwell, Gonal F and puregon are virtually the same drug sometimes when clinics run out of one they switch to the other, so maybe a virus.  Why are your family being difficult?- towards your treatment?  Take care hun
L x


----------



## Lou-Ann

Winky, sorry to hear that you have been feeling rough  , glad that you are feeling better today. Hopefully it was just a 24hr thing  

Hope everyone else is okay....

Lou-Ann x


----------



## Maya7

Hi Winky

Sorry you werent feeling great - dont know if it was meds or not but as you had no adverse reaction before and had IVF before, it may not be meds but may be a bug or something.  If it persists, I think you should contact the clinic for advice...

Mini, sorry things are a bit difficult for you at the minute .. apparently ' friends are the family you would choose for yourself ' ... take it easy and hope things improve there for you..

Good luck to all those who are planning to go out soon to Cz... LL - is everything ok with you?

Take care everyone else
Maya


----------



## Lou-Ann

Rose, sorry to hear that you have been poorly on top of your BFN   . Hope you are feeling better now  . 

I can't help with the option of having 2/3 embies put back either, sorry! It is good though that the cons' has recognised that there may be a problem with implantation and has made changes to your next tx .

Good luck with your decision making  

Lou-Ann x


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

Oh Rose, I am so sorry for you  would you not consider an opinion at another clinic? to see what they would do differently for you, eg: the Lister, Mr Gorgy at the Fertility Academy etc, many people go for opinions elsewhere and still stay at the same place.

I know you say 3 embryos over 40, but next year clinics are having to be more conseravtive with the number of embryos put back as they have to get their multiple birth rates down, hence the push on SET.  I also initially wanted 3 embryos put back, but then you also have to way up the increased risk of miscarriage(don't know if this is just for my case)/prem births and possible developmental problems- I have been told that they would not let me have 3 back even though I am over 40 now, and def not 3 DE's..

I considered assisted hatching but there is a risk of damaging the embryos, so you have to way it up and I have never had enough. Did they take you to blasts? would this be a possibility.

What is your consultant's rationale for upping your puregon? as you responded well before. I can see Gestone and cyclogest etc especially if you bleed before OTD.

Good luck


----------



## winky77

Hello peeps, 

Rose...sorry you've been so poorly   ....bit of a dilemma on the  3 v 2 embryos..  Personally I wouldn't delay treatment to wait until past 40... hopefully you'll get enough of a batch to do 2 at 39....and if (BIG IF) it doesn't work you might have enought frosties to transfer 3 frosties the next go if you've turned 40.  Contrary to popular opinion and the fear of most of us... I don't think there will be any great difference from being 39 and 10 months and being 40!  There's no doubt that the pace of our declining fertility does gradually increase over time tho and hence why I'm all for just doing things as soon as poss....but i know that's cos I regret not getting going with this until turning 41!  Sounds like LWC are going to work hard to make it happen tho! 

Can you believe I forgot my injection this AM.......derr.....ended up doing it 2 hours late......I think I'm a bit more laid back IVF 2 but don't want to get so laid back I forget I'm doing it!! 

Had a weird experience last night....have advertised for a lodger....big flat/would like some company/extra dosh would be nice....saw 2 prospectives last night....given that I am off out to Brno for treatment next week was a bit surreal that for first one is an Au Pair from Brno!!  I did like her but bit concerned about her work situation as it hasn't worked out with host family.  She is now looking for other non au pair work as still wants to stay in Scotland.  Might hold off making a decision til know if she has got work!  (got some recommendations on restaurants in Brno in the meantime!)  Other one was a separated bloke....nice guy but can't see him fitting into my girly purple spare room....all 6ft 4 and 15 stone plus of him!  Was also really chatty but think that might get on my nerves if I just want some space?!  All in all I'm not sure.  I like living with other people but also like my space too so kind of want someone who isn't there all the time !  Also a little bit concerned on bathroom situation....only one at the mo until renovations complete...might not work out that great if I am preggers and hogging it every morning with loud MS  !!

mmmmm....lots to think about!! 

...WInky


----------



## Sima

Hi Rose - sorry to hear that you are still feeling poorly with the nasty cold bug.  I hope you will feel better soon.  I know how you feel about feeling down after getting the bfn because my bfn hit me much harder than I thought it would and I found myself bursting into tears at the oddest occasions!!

It is difficult to know what to do next.  You said the consultant said you responded well to the drugs and you did produce many good eggs which went on to fertilise and divide well.  I might be being a bit naive here but would they just not keep you on the same protocol for the next cycle or is it a case that the a clinic will always try to tweak the regime until they get it right.  As Winky said they are trying hard to make it work for you.  I think JJ made a good suggestion about getting another opinion.  It will cost you extra money but at least then you would know if the recommendations being given to you by the LWC are the right ones.  I am currently with the Bridge but I have booked an appt in early Jan with the Lister just to hear what they have to say about my case.  I will take a copy of my notes with me and see if they give me similar feedback as my cons gave me last week.  One of the reasons I have decided to go to the Lister is that I hear they are good with poor responders like me so it would be good to hear their opinion.  I guess it will then lead to the dilemma of which clinic to use next  

I can't help you with the 2/3 embies choice but I know it is a big one to make. Have they said what difference in success rate you would have if you were to put back 3 embies? You do long protocol so if you were to start ttc in Feb I guess you could be ready for EC/ET by mid March when you turn 40 so you would have only put off your treatment for a month.  Does my maths work or am I being mad?  

It is quite difficult trying to figure out what to do next because there are so many options.  I wish you all the best with your decision making.

Sima x


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

To be honest Sima I wouldn't go back to the Bridge, I was naive on my outset on TTC I did pregnant there on my first cycle but my second cycle was a disaster and Mr SHaw not supportive, it is only when you move on (I went to ARGC) that I realised how poor and protocol driven my care had been and not individualised. The Lister has a great reputation

Lx


----------



## dottiep

Rose

I think it's definitely worth trying using the aspirin,prednisolone and gestone (although the latter not nice!).  Assisted hatching can also help but not always necessary - LWC offered that to me on my last tx with them. If the outer shell is hard (as it can be with more mature ladies  ) then it can help but my embies were ok so not needed. Just check with the embryologist at the time.
On the 2 v 3 question it's one I've deliberated many times.  The simple maths would suggest that with 3 you have better odds than 2 but there's always the risks.  I had 3 put back but I'm a few years older than you.  
I think in your shoes I'd not wait until march but go ahead in jan with the new protocol with 2 embies.  I find my clock ticks very loudly inbetween txs!!
Good luck in your decision.

Love
Dottie
x


----------



## Maya7

Hi Everyone

Rose - Hope you're getting to weigh up the 3 v 2 argument.  If you havent done IVF before, you dont know how well you will do on it so you may well be cautioned by the clinic about putting back 3.  You'll need to consider your ability to cope with triplets/twins if 3 are back - although the chances of this over 40 are much narrower (however, you could have 'young' eggs for your age and you may or not have family history of multiple births) ... you know best how you weigh up the need to maximise your chances for success in a very intense emotional, physical and financial commitment of tx against the risks.  Its not easy ... there is a thread on eSET that has arguments for and against it so have a look there to see if any of the arguments help you...

After a   week at work i'm trying to chill, link up with friends and keep myself distracted..

Lots of love
Maya


----------



## Felix42

Good to hear you're having a well deserved rest and chill Maya. 

Love & hugs, Felix xx


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

Rose if you really wanted to 'stop the clock' but wait to have three put back why not stim now- freeze (see if they can vitrificate them) and then have them put back next year and when it is more conveniant.

L x


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

cem have a fabulous birtday weekend I love Dublin


----------



## Sima

Hi Rose - nice to hear from you.  You do have a lot to think about and I think it is good that you are going to take your time to make sure you make the right decision.

I am fine.  I had my follow up consultation with the Bridge a couple of weeks ago and it was rather mixed.  The consultant I saw on the day recommended I give it another go with SP, higher meds, baby aspirin and perhaps stimming for a slightly longer time.  This was all fine but then she said she had to read the notes on my file which was written by another doc (this is the doc who tracked me throughout my treatment and one I have never met before) and this mystery doc suggested I go for more tests and consider using donor eggs to increase my chance of conceiving.   Mmmm whose advice should I follow.  Personally I think it is too early for me to go down the donor route and I will give it another go with my own eggs.  It has got me thinking though.

My appt with the Lister is not until beginning of Jan.  I will be interested to hear what they have to say since according to FF they seem to be the authority on high FSH.  I will have to get a copy of notes and I will take them with me on the day.  This does all still fit with my plans since I am thinking of going for my next IVF in Feb which gives me a couple of months off from the drugs.

Claire - Happy Birthday for Sunday.    Have a fab time in Dublin and get lots of shopping done.  Not too long for you now b4 your next ttc.  How exciting. 

Sima xx


----------



## Lou-Ann

Claire, hope that you enjoy your trip to Dublin and have a fantastic birthday  

Lou-Ann x


----------



## Maya7

Hi Claire

Happy birthday for tomorrow!!  I was in town earlier today and it was buzzing (Recession?!?!)  Enjoy your trip and if you wanted to meet up and it wasnt too complicated for you with your birthday plans, let me know..

Take care
Maya


----------



## lulumead

Hope you're having a fab birthday weekend Claire.  

xx


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

Cem Hope you had a great weekend

L x


----------



## Sima

Claire.  I hope you had a fab weekend in Dublin.


----------



## Damelottie

​
*HAPPY BIRTHDAY CLAIRE*​


----------



## winky77

Happy Birthday Claire!!!  I must work out how to do the sparkly things!!! 

I hope Dublin is still in one piece after your birthday celebrations!! 

lol

..Winky


----------



## Roo67

Hope you had a lovely weekend

R xx

Winky - Click on my picture and it will take you site - cut and paste link into message.


----------



## dottiep

Claire - hope you had a lovely birthday.

Dottie
xx


----------



## Felix42

CEM, hope you had a lovely birthday!!

Love Felix xx


----------



## Felix42

Good to hear you had a fantastic birthday Claire.  Dublin is a lovely city isn't it.

Love, Felix xx


----------



## Maya7

Sure Cem - If you're ever coming over again,  let me know as it'd be nice to meet up  

If anyone ever fancies a mini break in Dublin?...

Take care
Maya


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

Dublin is  fantastic city maybe we should have a FF meet there!!  I have two dear friends there and my donor is Irish.
L x


----------



## elinor

Hi there people

I have been lurking for a while (well through my last two cycles at least) and thought I should introduce myself. Most of the details you can see from my signature - I got myself referred for fertility treatment at 35 and five and a half years later I am still single, still trying but mainly the changes in my life are restricted to lower bank balance and bigger waistband. I am hoping 2009 will see a change in my luck, giving things another go in January (at least the hospital say I can as long as my FSH is still under 10) but got myself onto a waiting list for donor eggs as a last option.....

Dublin for birthday celebrations sounds like fun. Hope it as great
best wishes to all
Elinor x


----------



## Lou-Ann

Elinor, welcome to the group. Sorry to read that you have already been through so much  . You have come to the right place for advice and support, the ladies on here are great. Good luck for your next round of tx in January  

Claire, glad that you had a great birthday weekend in Dublin  

Lou-Ann x


----------



## Damelottie

Welcome Elinor

I hope we can bring you lots of luck on here


----------



## Betty-Boo

Elinor - welcome to the singlies... it's a fab broad full of all the support and encouragement you could wish for.
Take care
R x x


----------



## lulumead

Hello Elinor...welcome to our lovely group.x


----------



## Maya7

Welcome Elinor ~ I'm sure you'll find out for yourself that this thread connects a very supportive group of women ..

Wishing you loads of   for your tx in January.

Take Care
Maya


----------



## Sima

Welcome to the boards Elinor     I am sorry to see you have had a difficult time sometime but it is good to note you are staying positive  .  You will find lots of support here.  I look forward to getting to know you during your journey.

Sima xx


----------



## winky77

Hello Elinor ...glad you took the plunge to move from lurking to posting...I think we all did that in the beginning!    I noticed you're also in Scotland...me too ....and MinitheMinx as well!    I went to see GCRM originally a year ago but didn't have treatment with them cos of shortage of wrigglies.   I went to London instead and then to Reprofit (last week!) but still used GCRM for scans and meds so have had a fair few visits there now!  I am hoping my next visit there will be for a pregnancy scan as now on 2WW with 2nd IVF.   

I see from you ticker that you've had quite a journey.   I am glad you've found us now. I've been actively posting for a year now and the group's been a great support - on line and in person as some of us have now met up loads.  I'm fairly often down in London so have managed to catch up with London people quite a lot as well as making the group meet ups....might you come to the mini meet in London in a couple of weeks time?  If not and you fancy meeting up in Scotland give me a shout....I'm often in Edinburgh...(live in Stirling tho) ....in fact I'm heading over there in an hour or so for a meeting.  Would be typical if we discovered we know each other as Scotland is such a village!!!!?!?!? I won't tell if you won't ! 

..Winky


----------



## OneStepAtATime

Hi
I haven't posted in a while.

*Great * to see your BFP LadyL - many congratulations!   
Good luck Winky - I hope this 2ww goes well for you.  

It looks as though I'll be having IVF next month - meant to be starting downregging on 16 December with potential EC w/b 12 January.

I'm not 100% convinced I'm in the right place mentally though - things have been so busy at work and my gran passed away last week (my mum passed away over the summer and it's all felt a bit much).

I'm working on trying to be ready - I've booked time off to go to Barcelona next week for a long weekend to visit friends there and I'm trying to get more sleep.

I didn't find acupuncture helpful for IUI#3 last time, so probably won't bother with that again. The woman who did it wound me up so much, that it certainly didn't de-stress me!

The thing is, that with the Christmas break, I'll probably have more time to relax during downregging than I would have if I postponed for another month and was in full term-time (I work at a university).

I wondered how much difference my feelings will make to the success rate... I'm not as emotional/tearful and down as I was a couple of weeks ago, and so hope I'm on an upward curve and with more sleep etc will get stronger... But from what I've read the downregging drugs can make you feel down anyway. That wouldn't be very helpful!

It's hard juggling all of this, isn't it? 
Wishing you all the best
OneStep


----------



## OneStepAtATime

Hi Claire
Thanks for what you've written. 

Grief is a funny thing. I found my gran's funeral this week to be very moving, but actually a very good experience. She lived to be 101 and 5 months and it was great to celebrate her life. But still very very sad that she's gone. I'm still "processing" about my mum... 

But I just so want to go ahead and move out of trying to conceive into actually being pregnant. 

If I do go ahead now, you'd only be 4 days ahead of me!

It's good to hear that the drugs don't necessarily have any side effects. I was ok with Puregon for the IUIs, but that was with relatively low doses (even the high dose one I did was only 50IU per day).

Where are you being treated? I've moved from LWC to MFS Aldridge for the IVF - it's not exactly close (45 min drive), but at least I don't have to worry about train times. 

Best
OneStep


----------



## elinor

Hi everyone!

thanks for the fantastic welcome. I feel like I belong here already.


Onestep - so sorry to hear about your losses this year. I know what you mean about needing to feel ready - I hope you are in a better place now. My Gran died just before I started my last cycle, and I felt so upset (but also did that 'I will not cry in front of anyone because I am on whacking great doses of hormones and so part of the tears might be drug-induced and I want them to be 'normal', real tears because I am unhappy'). My head is generally all over the place when i am on long cycles. Short are only marginally better. It must be difficult to lose your grandmother and your mum so close together.  If my January treatment goes to plan we will be on the 2ww together, I hope. I would say that different women respond to the drugs differently - I FEEL pretty all over the place, but accordig to others I can still SEEM pretty together. And I have had headaches sometimes but not others. I hope you sail through with no symptoms till you get your BFP.

Claire/ Cem - are you doing a short protocol or long? If you are about to begin, do you know yet when EC is likely to be? It is exciting!!

Winky - I hope you will soon be at GCRM for your first scan too! I have loved the clinic - I have visited 4 others and had treatment at two, and I reckon it is definitely the one I would most recommend (they do have wrigglies now - they have been recruiting and testing and re-testing their donors - I hope they will be doing enough ongoing recruitment that people don't have to travel anymore). I have started going to a group in Edinburgh (set up with help from infertility network UK), and also the donor conception network have just this year got a Scottish 'local group' together. I have found it fab meeting up with others in similar situations, my only problems is that I didn't find any sooner!! (but ERI warned me against any internet groups, message boards etc so strongly on my first treatment I only started looking for information via the web at the end of last year - really annoyed I listened to them!! So much useful stuff out there (and we are all grown up enough to know that not everything posted on every website is gospel truth). I am not likely to make a London meet this year, but if you are through in Edinburgh it would be great to meet up. (I don't have internet access at home at the moment though, so access either at work or via internet cafes, and not every day - if you are going to be in Ed let me know in advance if possible!!) When do you test?  I will have my fingers crossed for you!

Hi Lulumead, Lou Ann, Ladylottie, Maya, Sima, Minny the minx and anyone I have left out!
best wishes
Elinor x


----------



## dottiep

One Step - sorry to hear of your losses this year and so close together but I know what you mean about celebrating a life of 101 years - what an achievement!
In one way I think you are very strong to have tx whilst still grieving as there are so many emotions running around.  On the other hand I can only relate to how I have felt about pushing on with my dream to be a mum since my mum died a few years ago.  Her death really brought it home to me what being a mum really means to be and that I should act now rather than procrastinate.  She said the best thing in her life was her children and I want to experience that too. Go for it and we're here for support.

Elinor - belated welcome to our group.  

Dottie
xx


----------



## lulumead

OneStep - what a tough few months you've been having but it sounds like you are doing pretty darn well and should give yourself some credit for dealing with the biggest things that happen in a lifetime at the same time.  Good luck with your tx...as Dottie says, we're all here for support and I think you sound strong enough to weather it all.  Just go easy on yourself...you're only human and sometimes I'm sure it will all feel too much. Thats when you post on here (that's what i do )

Look forward to hearing all about your next steps.  Enjoy Barcelona.
 

xx


----------



## Lou-Ann

Onestep, really sorry that you have had such a tough year losing both your mom and your gran, and going through tx at the same time . Good luck with your next tx, be good to yourself and take it easy. Enjoy your trip to Barcelona.

Lou-Ann x


----------



## Maya7

Hi Onestep

Am really sorry to hear of your losses.  I can echo what dottie has said.  My mum died three years ago and it really knocked me sideways as we were so close...When you lose a parent and especially a mother it can have a profound effect...It helped me to focus on what I wanted and I began to organise my life so that I could have a child and be a strong and positive parent like my mum was...

You should trust your instincts as to whether you are prepared emotionally at the moment ... there is something about the circle of life and how death and birth are strongly connected.  Death causes us to look at our own mortality and how our life plans are coming along... best of luck with your tx.

Take care


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

onestep adn elinor welcome to the thread- happy chatting
L x


----------



## winky77

Hello everyone....

I've been reading all the posts and am shocked that so many of you have lost your mums .  I can't even begin to imagine what that is like....I still think of my mum and dad as pretty invincible!  Mum is 66 and probably fitter than me.....certainly slimmer! My Dad is 70 and still attacks my garden with a vengeance when he comes visit  ! My heart goes out to those of you that have been through the grief of losing a parent.  

Onestep....I really admire your strength to go through ttx with the year you have had  

Elinor....how bad that ERI warned you away from on-line website and groups!!!  Glad you found us anyway! Yes lets defo meet in Edinburgh! We can coax MiniMinx over from the West coast too!  I'll PM you my mobile and if you can do the same I can text you when I'm heading over that way- given that you don't get on-line at home. I was in today for lunch and supposedly some xmas shopping but John Lewis was so mobbed I couldn't handle it !    I'd love to know about the groups you've been to.  I am in the DCN network but all the meet up dates have not been dates I could make.  

No news yet on whether i have any frostie by the way.....aaarrrrggghhh! 

love to everyone else! 

..Winky


----------



## Betty-Boo

Winky  - Elinor - am up for a trip to Edinburgh....
Not sure it'll be this side of Christmas though..... drive down to Plymouth on the 20th Dec.... saying that - if cancel my treatment in Plymouth can drive down later!
Take care x x

I echo Winky's thoughts re parents - I didn't realsie so many had lost their mums.  My thoughts are with you all x x x


----------



## OneStepAtATime

Hi everyone
Thank you for your kind words - it really means a lot. 

I started downregging this morning - after a long weekend in Barcelona last weekend visiting friends   It was meant to be time to rest and relax, but we of course stayed up late chatting  

If all goes to plan, it'll mean egg collection w/b 19 January. I'm actually feeling very positive and hopeful because this is what I want to put my energy into now and it feels good to be back trying again after a couple of months of not trying. I hope I can continue to feel this even when the buseralin (sp?) kicks in! It's really good that much of the time downregging will be over Christmas, so I can just put my feet up when I want anyway   

Question: I plan to have 3 weeks off (one week for the EC and ET, then all of the 2ww). The nurse at MFS said most GPs would be fine with signing me off work and I'm going to ring to check that with mine tomorrow. I told my boss I need an operation and she's fine with me having time off (she doesn't know what the op is for). That's true anyway - it is a surgical procedure and since it involves paying £4k or whatever it turns out to be, I have every intention of doing what I can to make it work! 

Claire - how's it going? Any side effects? I hope you're well.  

Anyone else downregging at the mo?

Rose - you're right - exercise makes such a difference. I'll be carrying on with swimming/going to the gym as long as possible   

Positive thoughts to you all!    
All the best
OneStep


----------



## suitcase of dreams

Hi Onestep,

I'm on short protocol so not down regging but I'll start stimms around 11th Jan and am scheduled for EC around the 23rd I think...so will be on same timing as you it seems. Am going to Reprofit so taking 2 weeks off work to get there and have the EC/ET, but not really taking time off afterwards - maybe a day or two. Partly because I can't really take another 2 weeks off work, and partly because I would personally go insane if I didn't work during 2WW. Everyone is different but for me it's going to work that keeps my mind off it and keeps me semi sane. My job is a desk one, and I can work from home pretty much whenever I want though so it's minimal stress...
Hope your GP signs you off OK - you can but ask

Good luck with the down regging, I'm mostly posting on Abroadies thread but will check in from time to time as it seems we'll be cycle buddies  

Suitcase
x


----------



## suitcase of dreams

Not yet Claire. GP said she is liable if she prescribes - ie if anything goes wrong I could sue her personally. So she's not happy about it at all even though same drugs as last two cycles. She's checking with colleagues and getting back to me tomorrow but am not optimistic. Will prob have to pay LWC at the end of the day....very irritating. Do understand the liability issue but then again, surely Reprofit would be liable not the GP as they are the ones who prescribed in the first place?

Think my GP is anti me doing this as a single woman and anti overseas clinics - she hasn't said so, but that's the impression I get....

Oh well, only one of the challenges we face along the way!

Suitcase
x


----------



## Lou-Ann

Onestep, glad you had a good break in Barcelona. Good luck with your tx cycle  

Lou-Ann x


----------



## Maya7

Hi Suity

I had Stepan write to my GP and state that I am a patient of his and he recommends a,b,c... My GP then wrote prescription...Its worth a try.  He has a template and can quickly e-mail it ... 

Maya


----------



## OneStepAtATime

Hi Claire - I'm sorry to hear you've been down with flu. I hope you're feeling much better and that work's ok today.

I know what you mean about the second of the two weeks during the 2ww - in previous cycles I've driven myself mad from testing every day and I have resolved I won't do that this time  . I've got plans to go up to Edinburgh and visit a friend for most of the 2 weeks, so it should be a good experience (she has 2 youngish children so there's plenty of scope for joining in activities, but my friend knows I may just need to take things a bit easier this time). If I were at work during that time, it's a particularly stressful period during term and I'd be working silly hours (I was staying till 10pm during that time this term), so I want to avoid coming in then if poss. If I'm actually off work, they'll get other people to cover for me. 
  
Hi Suitcase - I hope you've settled things with your GP today.

Best
OneStep


----------



## Honeywitch

Hi everyone
I'm a single girl in my 2ww after iui at LWC.  
How has everyone else found the single part? Some of my friends and family have been very supportive from the start, others have been initially shocked (particularly men, actually). I've read online comments along the line of how "selfish" this is and I've been lucky enough that no-one has actually said this to me. But I am sure that they will if I am successful, to me or the child, so I wondered how you are all dealing with this? 

Personally, I think my baby will be a community child - I have a good support network, including a supportive partner, (who does not want to be the father, owing to medical reasons and personal reasons - he has grown-up kids - but he is happy to help with nappies, etc). We don't live together and he definitely doesn't want to be the legal father so that makes me a single mum with a partner. Am I a whole new category?  

Best wishes
Honeywitch x


----------



## suitcase of dreams

Hi Honeywitch (great name!) and welcome to the single girls thread  

I've had nothing but support and positive affirmation from the friends and family I have told about my plans, but then I think (consciously or subconsciously) I have only told people who I know will be happy for me and supportive in their response. Those who I suspect might be a bit negative, I just have not told - it's a hard enough process without having to deal with negativity from others. 

I tend talk about it more to my female friends (the guys are more comfortable talking about sport or politics rather than the intricacies of IVF and the female reproductive system!) but my male friends have been no less supportive - just in a less chatty/vocal way, but I know the support is there.

So far no one has been shocked - but again this is probably because I haven't told anyone who I think would express shock. If (when  ) I get pregnant, then I think my work colleagues will be most shocked. I have a relatively senior position in a large organisation and with the exception of two people at work (more friends than colleagues) who know what I am doing, everyone else thinks I'm a focused, driven and ambitious career woman. This is a not a persona I have deliberately created but rather one they project on to me because I'm single and childless. So it's going to come as a bit of a shock to them I expect  

As for the selfish comments - as I say, I haven't experienced them myself but you do read about these in the media and online etc. I just feel that at the end of the day I've thought this through, this child will be so much wanted and loved, and I will have a wide network of support in place, and there is no reason to think of this as selfish - in many ways having a child is one of the most selfless things you can do. There are many ways to create a family and who is to say that being a single mother by choice is any more (or less) selfish than other ways. It's a sensitive topic though and no doubt one which will follow us throughout this journey. At the end of the day, as long as my child is secure, loved, content and happy, then that's what matters to me...

Good luck with your 2WW, hope you get good news for Christmas!
Suitcase
x


----------



## Honeywitch

What a lovely post! I know what you mean about career - I am in a similar position, having worked really hard to get to a place where I can afford to do this myself as well as have a mortgage. My partner has financial difficulties, which is one of the reasons he is not keen to be a father again (the other is medical), but I know I'll get loads of practical help from him which is somewhat more useful - he's a doer, not a talker.

I am a bit upset that I will have to be a working mum, but it's either that or nothing and at least I love my job.

So, fingers crossed for January...


----------



## suitcase of dreams

Great that you have the support of your partner - it does sound like a unique situation but why not if that's what works for both of you?! I'm hoping that my child will one day have a father in their life too....I've put dating on hold whilst I focus on the IVF etc, but that doensn't mean I'm intending to stay single forever (certainly hope not!) And in the meantime, I've plenty of male friends plus my brother in law to act as male influences in the child's life. 

My father died when I was just 13, so in essence I've grown up without a father myself and in many ways that makes it easier for me I think - after all, me and my 2 younger sisters have turned out OK (in my own humble opinion of course  ) - and whilst I'd rather have had my dad around, I also know that it's entirely possible to have a happy and fulfilling life without him. Hmm, that makes me sound like I don't care, which of course I do, but he's been dead for much more of my life than he was alive, and although it's sad, and of course his death has influenced me in many ways (not least in making me the fiercely independent person I am today!), I don't think that I am defined by that one sad experience.

I'll have to go back to work after the child is born too, although am hoping to take a year off, and to go back 4 days a week instead of 5. Depends on how long it takes to get pregnant...I've already spent quite a considerable amount on fertility tx, and the more my savings are depleted, the less time I'll be able to take off work. But as you say, better a working mum than not a mum at all.

I don't love my job, but it's pretty OK most of the time and it's very flexible in the sense that as long as I get the job done, I don't have to work 9-5. And I can work from home pretty much whenever I want, so that helps. 

Have everything crossed for you - what a great start to the New Year a BFP would be!
Suitcase
x


----------



## Honeywitch

Sorry to hear about your dad. 

And I think you are right about a plentiful supply of male role models - I read something recently along the lines of: "The teachers you need will appear as you need them." I've found this to be very true in my life, and I am sure the same principle applies to father figures.

Unfortunately, it doesn't seem to apply to boyfriends (as Wendy Cope said, "Bloody men are like bloody buses..."!) 

(Hope I've not broken any rules there, mods - it's a poem by Wendy Cope.)

Thank you for the lovely welcome, and I hope your suitcase of dreams spills over...


----------



## Lou-Ann

Honeywitch, welcome to the group  . 

I've only told 3 people what I am doing: my 2 closest friends were shocked to start off with, and although not entirely negative still think that I should just get out there and find myself a bloke. But my sister bless her was really excited for me and wanted me to have tx 'yesterday'!

Wishing you loads of luck for your 2ww and   you get a positive result to bring in the new year!

Lou-Ann x


----------



## Sima

Hi Honeywitch

Welcome to the group.  You and your partner do seem to be in a unique situation but from my read it does look like you will be a single mum, like the rest of us, but with some very special support in the shape of your partner.  That must be nice   because I think no matter how close you are to family and friends it is just not the same as someone who is just there for you.  I know you say your partner does not want to be a father again but hopefully he will share the benefit of his experience when the baby comes along  

I have been very open with my parents about tcc and they have turned out to be my biggest supporters so I have been very lucky there.  I have told a few close friends and all of the them have been very supportive.  I did worry about telling my colleagues and I think I put too great an emphasis on worrying about what they would think of me going it alone.  It was actually my mum who said to me who cares what they think as long as they are there for me and it was this which finally convinced me to go it alone at the age of 38 (I had been thinking about doing it for sometime).  It's funny how circumstances change because I have recently been let go from work so it really does not matter what my ex colleagues think anymore.

When do you test?

Good luck with the 2ww.

Sima x


----------



## Roo67

Welcome Honeywitch

Yup you do sound to be in a unique situation, but it sounds great and you have the best of both worlds, having your very own little bundle of joy and also the support of a loving partner.

I have had nothing but support from my family and friends - most of my work colleagues are aware of my plans and the ups and downs that that has brought along with it and have been great. my niece thought it was a bit gross when my sister told her a couple of months ago  - but she is 16 so I suppose anything is at that age  

roo x


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

Claire I really hope that the scan goes well tomorrow. I went to my GP beforehand and asked for a certificate with Gynae procedure under GA and recovery- I told him that I didn't know the exact date of EC and would when I was told to trigger and I would ring up and he left them at it at the reception.  Best of luck
L x


----------



## Lou-Ann

Claire, good luck for your scan tomorrow  

Lou-Ann x


----------



## Betty-Boo

Cem - good luck honey.
That's what I told work - am having gynae procedure which may entail me having 2 weeks sick leave.... My line manager knows but my boss doesn't -he's a terrible gossip!
All the best
mini x


----------



## Honeywitch

Hello everyone. Had lovely Christmas being pregnant until proven otherwise - well, have now been proven otherwise.   So disappointed. Luckily not in front of everyone over Christmas! 

Need to now research prices of IUI/IVF Bourne Hall/Rosie over LWC and then remortgage. After that it's adoption. 
After that... I don't know.

Despair. Deadline fright. Money worries. 

Got great partner. Got great cats. Got great chickens. Got great job. Got great brother/niece/nephew/friends. Got ok other family. Know I should be counting blessings. Worried that I will get to 41 next year and not give a flying toss about any of it.

Am writing/painting childrens' picturebook next year (for me, not kids). Maybe this will help...

Love to all. So many stories on here. So many people. Feeling particularly bad because my (non-related) aunt, who has known me many, many years, had the gall to say to me tonight when I asked her if she might help support an adoption bid (I've been a teacher, youth worker and successful stepmother - ie, they've got to 21/18 and are supporting themselves, still talking to us and full of plans) that she would have to think about it! I asked her if she would worry if I were "naturally pregnant" and she said "of course not" but that I "might not know what I was getting into with adoption." Grrrr. She's never adopted, it's social service's job to establish this, which I'm sure they are very well qualified to do  - I was only asking for her support on whether I'd be a suitable parent, not a suitable parent for her prejudices/worries about children in care! 

Think I need to go to bed and a very long walk!

Grumple!

Honeywitch x


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

Honeywitch I am so sorry to hear you sad news, it is devastating when you get a negative result, as we invest all our emotions into TTC.  Be kind to yourself and DH 

If you do decide on the adoption route I wish you luck, maybe have another chat with your aunt as tonight probably isn't a great night of discussing it!!! when emotions are running so high. I was a referee for my friends adoption, and it is was fine.

L x


----------



## Honeywitch

Thank you for your fast reply. I see stories like yours and others on here and am in awe of the journeys you have all been through. Never understood before why adoption ppl insist on end of and coming to terms with fertility treatment, - didn't realise it would hit me this much. After 1 round! 

Thank yo for listening and blessings to you!

x


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

My (also a single woman) friend's SW asked me if I had children etc so I told her about my IVF etc  and had I considered adoption so I said that I wanted to try to carry a baby myself first.  I asked her about accepting people whilst still having fertility treatment and she said they don't usually as they want people to come to terms with their emotions and be 100% committed to the adoption process, as they also really want people to have their own child etc. But the worst thing for them is to invest SW time and money in researching a prospective adoptee family and then they pull out of the process as they get pregnant, or worst still they leave a child due to be matched high and dry.  I suppose I can see where they are coming from in a way
Best of luck

L x


----------



## pippa38h

Hi all
I haven`t been around for a while, and with good reason. I was 2 weeks off putting my several hundred pounds deposit on American donor sperm, when the most amazing guy just appeared.
Things are moving quickly, we`ve talked kids, he`s met my parents, I`m meeting his in 2days time - Help! Is this `the dream`? I do hope so.

Good luck to you all, sorry I`m defecting (for now, anyway, who knows what will happen in 1yrs time)

Pippa


----------



## Honeywitch

Different paths, same hopes - you go girl!
Best wishes
x


----------



## Lou-Ann

Honeywitch, really sorry that you got a negative  

Pippa, good luck with your 'dream', hope everything works out for you  

Claire, how did your scan go today?

Lou-Ann x


----------



## lulumead

big hugs honeywitch  

go pippa - how lovely, really hope it works out.

xxx


----------



## Betty-Boo

Honeywitch - sorry to hear your news x x x


----------



## Lou-Ann

Hi Claire, glad that your scan went well.   that the increased dose of menopur gives you lots of juicy follies  . Glad that you have sorted work out too - one less thing to worry about  

I got my dates mixed up (blonde for a reason  ). I have got my day 21 bloods tomorrow(not today) - have got to nip out of work as they shut between 1-2pm.

Lou-Ann x


----------



## Betty-Boo

Claire wishing you all the luck in the world... Take care x x


----------



## Maya7

Hi there

Claire - hope all goes well with tx ... I hope you get a good crop of eggs but dont worry too much about the number, it really is the quality that counts... I only had 5 from which I had 4 eggs and three fertilised ... fingers crossed for you..

Sorry to hear your news honeywitch ... maybe you could research the costs of tx in Cz Republic too?

Best of luck pippa  

Take care
Maya


----------



## suitcase of dreams

Honeywitch - very sorry to hear your news. There's nothing anyone can say, just look after yourself and in a few days you'll be able to re-group and figure out next steps

Pippa - how exciting! Good for you. Hope it all works out - and do keep us posted (we might be called the Single Women thread but we won't throw you out if you're not actually single  )

Claire - all sounding good - hope the increased dose works out for you....and as Maya says, it does only take one...

Lou Ann - hope the bloods go OK tomorrow

Suitcase
x


----------



## Lou-Ann

Claire, I can't shed any light on this, but here's hoping it's a good sign  

Lou-Ann x


----------



## Sima

Claire - I did not have any twinges so early into my stimulation but then I was a slow responder so maybe that was the reason.  Let's hope it is a good sign for you.


----------



## OneStepAtATime

Hi there

I haven't had computer access for a couple of weeks - now back in the office so am online. 

Claire - Glad to see your downregging went well and you've started the stims. I hope the stims work well and you get good follicles.      

I've now had 17 days downregging. Not really been too bad in terms of side effects. Perhaps a bit more emotional and a bit tired - but you know how things are over Christmas with the change of routine - I might have felt exactly the same without the meds! I've got my scan next Wed, so just a few more days to go. Fingers crossed I can start stims then. EC week beginning 19 Jan if all goes to plan... (which everyone keeps telling me is one thing you can't rely on with all this!)

I spoke to my gp and I'm going to be signed off for 3 weeks from the EC. We didn't discuss the wording. I want it as vague as possible. Can they just put surgical procedure with GA (ie miss out the gynae bit)?. I've now told the various people who'll pick up my work and am sooo relieved I'll be missing some of the meetings etc! 

I had a good acupuncture session on Tuesday with a new acupuncturist. She's much more down to earth (used to be a nurse) and much less ethereal than the last one. It was good for relaxing if nothing else - and good to focus on the treatment in a positive way. 

Best wishes and a very happy 2009 to you all!
OneStep


----------



## lulumead

good to hear its all going well so far OneStep...hope this is the one  

xx


----------



## Roo67

Onestep - good to see you back and glad all is going well so far.

r x


----------



## Betty-Boo

Need some advice as have mixed feelings when it comes to acupunture... had it in the past and it bought on my period - not what I wanted as it seemed to mess up my cycle (started day 11 of cycle).... is it worth it??  And should I give it another go??  Bit worried as so close to first IVF try....

Thanks, mini x


----------



## Maya7

mini - sorry cant advise on acupuncture...I considered it but left things too late to organise.  I'd used it before with neck problem and it was tooo painful...

What I did do before tx and which I think really helped me was that I used detox patches for a week.  My work life was so toxic that I wanted to give myself the best chance!!  It certainly boosted my energy..

Good luck
Maya


----------



## Betty-Boo

Ooo got a box of the detox foot patches - will dig them out and get detoxing!!!  Thanks for that idea -forgot about them!
mini x


----------



## suitcase of dreams

Mini,

I had acu on my first 2 IVF, both BFN. No acupuncture on the FET as didn't get round to it - BFP. OK so it didn't last, but still BFP.

So, my conclusion is that it prob doesn't really make any difference to whether you get a BFP or not. What it did do for me was help me de-stress/relax, on the FET I didn't need that so much because FET is anyway much less stressful plus I'd just been on holiday....

So I'd say do what you can to be relaxed, fit and healthy, but if acu doesn't feel like it's for you, then don't worry too much

Suitcase
x

PS never heard of detox patches - where do you get them?


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

I always have acupuncture and have it twice a month with a fertility specialist to thicken and thin the lining up and then pre ET and post ET, if you google the German Protocol or search on here you will find it. If you have health insurance you can usually reclaim it.

L x


----------



## Maya7

Hi suity

Detox patches are great for sorting you out (I think, anyway).  You can get them in any health shop and even Boots had them at one stage.  You stick them on to your feet and sleep ... In the morning you pull off the patch and all this horrible gunge is there on the patch...which is then dumped.  You also are encouraged to drink loads of water and cut down caffeine and alcohol etc.  I have found that they help me feel more energetic...

Maybe not for everyone though...

good luck
Maya


----------



## suitcase of dreams

Maya - interesting...I shall check out these detox patches next time I'm in town...can't do any harm. I don't drink caffeine at all anyway, and I'm pretty good with the water drinking. I've had some alcohol these past 2 weeks but overall I've barely drunk for a year thanks to this ttc stuff...all in all I should be super fit and healthy but I don't feel it - I wonder why not?!

Suitcase
x


----------



## Maya7

Hi Cem - I wouldnt try as you have begun meds already ... dont worry it wont make a difference to your tx being successful...  You dont want the meds eliminated  ...

best of luck
Maya


----------



## ♥Jovial♥

They do sound very interesting, I could do with a bit of a boost, feeling very lethargic and a little blah.  I am stopping smoking too so might be a good time to do it.  Maya do you use a particular brand?  I had a quick google and there are loads!

Cem I'd be at the front of the que for a fat patch!  Oh to wake up a size 12


----------



## Betty-Boo

Me too - fat patch sounds great!!! LOL

I think I got my patches off the internet - a few years back now... not sure which site though so not much help - they all do the same thing - must fish mine out - I know I did have to sleep with socks on cos they kept falling off!!  
mini x x


----------



## Maya7

Hi Jovi

No - think one brand is pretty much like the others ... they're not cheap tho ...

Maya


----------



## suitcase of dreams

Rose - I haven't read the book but sounds interesting - why no peas or rhubarb though? I love both - maybe that's why it's not working for me


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

Rose did you have a good time on holidays?  The retreat sounds interesting where is it? I have heard about a place in Cork as well.  Let is know about the book
L x


----------



## Maya7

I think you're right Rose...you are welcome to stop off in Dublin on the way through!

Maya


----------



## Betty-Boo

Rose sounds lie you had a great break - got room in your suitcase for another next time??
mini x


----------



## indekiwi

Hi all, feeling a little deflated since my fabulous (albeit unknown) donor has had to postpone treatment for a month due to other commitments.    If all goes to plan (hhmmnn....) egg collection and resulting embryo transfer will happen in early March - I think.  I reckon I need a little patience button installed in my body so I can turn up the volume at times like these....it's not a virtue with which I'm particularly well acquainted.    I guess I will have a little more time up my sleeve to lose a few kilos (wish I could do that as easily as I lose my keys - LOL), so not all is lost.  

A-Mx


----------



## Maya7

Sorry about your delay with the donor, Inde... yes, that patience thing gets me too ... am sure you've heard the saying. 'Patience is a virtue - get some if you can; its found seldom in a woman and never in a man!!'  

Am sure you can turn the waiting time around into something positive for you.  

Take care
Maya


----------



## Betty-Boo

Indekiwi - sorry to hear that your donor has delayed... 
mini x


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

Rose here is the Irish fertility retreat http://corknaturalfertility.com/meet-gordon-mullins.php. Amanada Hamilton is pregnant again herself they mentioned it on the programme on Sunday.

Indekiwi - Hope the time flies by.

L x

/links


----------



## bingbong

Indekiwi

I hope that you wake up with that button!!! I need one too, so hard especially around stuff like that when it is hard to feel in control. Sending you a  

BB x


----------



## Betty-Boo

WB coco,  just for info - reprofit undertake icsi as standad.  There are several successful bumps on the board from reprofit.  
It does make sense - let the sperm and egg actually meet - especially if the sperm is not as motile as it should be.
mini x


----------



## Lou-Ann

Coco, welcome back  . Sorry to see that you have had issues with your donor sperm  . As Mini has said, the procedure does make sense if you have low motility sperm.
Good Luck!

Lou-Ann x


----------



## OneStepAtATime

Hi everyone

Indekewi - Sorry to hear things have been delayed - there are enough frustrations in this process, without another one. It sounds like you're trying to see the positive side to the delay, which is probably the best way to approach it!

Claire - I was wondering how you're doing? Any news from scans? I hope you're well and the activity you thought you could feel early on has been translated into lots of follicles.

I've got a scan tomorrow and am hoping I can move on to stims. The hot flushes have been dreadful the last couple of days, especially at night when I'm waking up during the night feeling far too hot (then feeling too cold a short while later when it wears off but I'm mainly not under the duvet). I'm presuming the stims will give my body the hormones it's missing and will help it get back to a normal temp! It's good training for the menopause I guess! 

I went to a hypnotherapist yesterday. Amazing session. I found "planting a memory" from the future really helpful. I chose the image of me holding my baby in September and it was really really moving. Smelling her and hearing her. And now it's a memory, rather than a wish, which feels very different. The hypnotherapist also asked my sub-conscious if there are any blocks - which is part of the "Companion to IVF" CD that I've been listening too as well, but I've never really had anything come up as a block before. And out of nowhere a situation from my 20's came to mind that was so powerful that I cried and cried. I'm aware I'm probably quite emotional at the mo coz of the downregging, but it's true that I'd never forgiven myself about that incident (I chose to terminate a pregnancy - and it was what I thought was the best decision at the time, and I'd thought I'd got over it (or at least accepted that in those circumstances it was the best thing)). I think it was the 'holding the baby' image that just did for me. It was kind of linked in my mind with what could have been in the past. And I never had forgiven myself about that - but it's time to do that now. And I handed over my little one to others who have died and told her I will be with her in the future and ... well, suffice it to say, it was a very very moving session. And so necessary. But I didn't know that beforehand!

I'm aware what I'm writing is quite personal for a relatively public arena. I hope the pseudonym will be enough...

I didn't know what to expect out of the session (my idea was that "I want a positive attitude for IVF") and so to have something so deep was a surprise. I thought the hypnotherapist's handling of it, so you "hover" above the situation and see it in a more objective way (in the end - it took a fair bit of time to get to that for me) was helpful. 

Who knows whether it will help the IVF in the end... but I reckon that it was very powerful and helpful for me. 

Sorry I'm not very good at the personals on here. I'm really not used to boards like this. Yet! 
Wishing you all the best
OneStep


----------



## lulumead

Hi OneStep

thanks for that post..that experience does sounds amazing.  
xx


----------



## ♥Jovial♥

Coco it's nice to see you back, thought about you the other day and wondered how you are    Good luck with your upcoming tx  

Take care all   for you all 

Jovi
x


----------



## Betty-Boo

Onestep- thank you for sharing your experience.  All the best for tomorrows scan,
mini x


----------



## suitcase of dreams

Just wanted to say welcome back Coco and as far as I know there is no evidence to suggest that ICSI causes any problems for the child, or at least any more than IVF itself. As we all know though, so little hard data really exists so it's hard to be conclusive on any of this....

Onestep - what a moving experience you had with the hypnotherapy. I'm always a little sceptical of these sorts of things but your experience makes me re-evaluate my scepticism a little - sounds like it has really helped you to work through some difficult issues and face your IVF with renewed positivity. Good luck  

Jovi - stay off the ciggies - your future child/ren will thank your for it  

Suitcase
x


----------



## Maya7

Onestep - glad the hypnotherapy session was a positive one for you.. we pass through so many difficult moments in life and we make decisions that are right in the moment.  We have to be careful to remember that our decisions are based on our circumstances in that moment and appreciate that we do not make such important decisions lightly ... be gentle with yourself and move forward with your journey.

I listened to Felix's IVF hypnotherapy cds - pre-implantation and post-implantation and am now on the pregnancy hypnotherapy cds.. Plus I used hypnotherapy to kick the cigarettes - 3 years ago and not a puff since!!!  Big fan of hypnotherapy!!

Also, Coco, I used ICSI - I think it helps things along even if there are no motility problems.

Take care
Maya


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

HI Coco - that is odd having bought sperm for IUI from a clinic and then needing ICSI as donor sperm is supposed to be top notch stuff.

I presume that you are referring to the studies done by Alistair Sutcliffe and co about ICSI babies but long term they showed little difference between IVF and ICSI and general population babies in the 90's they thought ICSI might have increased defects etc.

http://www.bupa.co.uk/health_information/html/health_news/070703ivf.html
http://www.informaworld.com/smpp/content~content=a713809296~db=all
L x

/links


----------



## Betty-Boo

I've just bought it....I know Dottie had it - and she looked so chilled on the plane - thought it was an idea to get it myself.

Mini x x


----------



## OneStepAtATime

V quick note to say the scan went well - thin lining and no cysts - so I'm off on the stims. Hurrah! 

More injections (I'm starting to get quick sore and a bit bruised round my tummy - did you find that?) but only 12 days to go...  

On a different note - don't you think someone's missing a gap in the market for Single Women specific CDs etc? The 'couple' section of the IVF companion CD isn't v long (something about communicating better), but it'd be great if there was a CD targetted at Single Women. Facing this on our own is a big thing and I'm sure there could be a way of putting in wording about keeping calm and confident because we do have the resources to face this would be good. (That wasn't a well worded - I'm trying to write quickly and then get back to work - but hopefully you know what I mean). 

OneStep


----------



## dottiep

Hi all

Coco - I can send you my Zita West CD if you like??  Just pm me your address.
I put it on my ipod and listened to it every day.......... something worked!!

Dx


----------



## Lou-Ann

Onestep, glad that the hypnotherapy session went well for you and that your scan went well too. Good luck with the stimming, hope your tummy doesn't get too sore with the injections  

Lou-Ann x


----------



## OneStepAtATime

Hi Claire
My next scan's on Monday. They're all 7.30am so I can be in for work at near enough normal time. Getting up at 6am is going to be a challenge though... will need lots of early nights I think!

I did wonder about trying my legs to get some relief for my tummy, but from what you say, I'm not so sure!  

I did a few things differently today and it did seem to help - I tried a saline solution today instead of water to mix the Merional and it did seem less painful this morning (it actually HURT yesterday), and I used a bag of frozen peas to numb the area beforehand and I pressed on it for 30 secs afterwards which the nurse said would help with bruising. 

I hope that the fact you've only got to hang in there for 4 more days can help you with the last few injections - nearly there  

Sorry to hear you've got another cold - not what you want at the moment. I wouldn't have thought it would have made much difference at the hospital though, but I'm speaking in complete ignorance there. 

Good luck for the next scan - I hope it shows lots of lovely follicles!    

Lou-Ann - thank you for your good wishes. I hope you're well. 

Take care
All the best
OneStep


----------



## OneStepAtATime

Hi 

Coco- I've wondered about that. I'm not having any testing, but if this IVF didn't work, I might consider it. I'll be interested to hear what others think.

Claire - I won't have IT access before you have the egg collection. I hope it all goes well.     Take care of yourself.  

Best wishes
OneStep


----------



## Betty-Boo

Claire sending     vibes for your growing follies - remember  - it only takes one!
Take care, 
mini x


----------



## Sima

Cem and OneStep good luck with the IVF treatment.

Claire - here's hoping your follies and lining have a growth spurt over the weekend.  Stay warm, eat lots of brazil nuts and protein.

Sima


----------



## Lou-Ann

Claire,   that your follies have a growth spurt over the weekend, and that your lining thickens.     . 

Lou-Ann x


----------



## lulumead

Hope scan goes well tomorrow Claire. xx


----------



## indekiwi

Claire, I hope all those follies have behaved themselves over the weekend and whipped themselves into (size and) shape for tomorrow's scan.    

OneStep, meant to write earlier - that hypnotherapy session sounded amazing - I really hope you are feeling enervated by the experience.  I think you're also off for a scan tomorrow - good luck!   

A-Mx


----------



## OneStepAtATime

Hi everyone

Just got back from the scan. For some reason I feel really light headed this morning (almost dizzy) so put my feet up for an hour after getting back from clinic before coming into work. Perhaps it's just tiredness? I couldn't sleep last night and spent about 2 hours just listening to CDs (including the hypnotherapy one) about 2am without sleeping at all. I guess it's still rest - but I'm knackered today. 

There are 3 follicles over 10mm and 1 smaller one on the left hand side and 7 follicles over 10mm plus 3 smaller ones on the right hand side. Lining is 10mm. For my age, the nurse said the average is 8-12 eggs, so she was pleased with what's happening and didn't change the protocol. The ones over 10mm are about the same size which she said was important (as they have to go with the more advanced ones). Back for another scan on Friday.

The acupuncturist said about keeping my stomach warm (warm uterus = happy uterus or something) and mentioned heat pads, so I've got some non-medicated heat pads (made for back pain). They feel quite comforting if nothing else! Like having a hot water bottle at work... The nurse okay-ed them this morning (I'd wondered what the official verdict would be). 

Claire - I hope things progressed well over the weekend and the scan brings good news today.   

All the best
OneStep


----------



## suitcase of dreams

Great news Onestep...glad all is progressing well

Claire - hope all OK with your scan today

I started my stimming injections last night, first scan on Saturday - hopefully all will be well...feels like a long time since I've done this, had forgotten how stressful it is wondering if the follies will grow OK....

Suitcase
x


----------



## OneStepAtATime

Good luck Suity - hope the injections are okay and your follicles grow well.    

Best
OneStep


----------



## suitcase of dreams

Hi Claire,

Don't be downhearted - that's 5 good sized follies you've got, so should be some good eggs in there. I'm definitely thinking quality rather than quantity this time - it's done me no good having 20 eggs as only had 2 good ones first time and 4 second time...so at the end of the day it's not how many you've got, but how good they are....

Hope all goes well for Friday,
Suitcase
x


----------



## Maya7

Lots of   to Onestep, Claire and Suity ... hope things progress well for all of you.

Claire - please dont be too down about the follies ... I only had the same number ... approx the same sizes (or maybe even smaller with a few days to go yet) ... and things didnt work out too bad for me   ... I actually prefer to believe that as we get older, nature makes less eggs but takes more time with them in order to achieve better results... hope this is the case for you  

Love
Maya


----------



## Lou-Ann

Onestep, glad that your scan went well today  

Claire, sending you lots of   and   that the follies you have got are top quality ones. Good luck for Friday!

Lou-Ann x


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

Claire - many clinics go for quality not quantity, the heating of the tummy is supposed to help but then not to do it once the embryos are back in just keep them warm with clothes.
L x


----------



## Betty-Boo

Sorry am getting a bit lost as to who's having treatment at the mo -     to you all.

Claire - remember quality is important and it only takes one little embie x x 

mini x


----------



## Felix42

Hello there, just wanted to pop in and wish everyone good luck with their treatment.  Sounds like we will have lots of people all on the 2ww together soon.  for lovely juicy follies for you all and a chilled out time, well as much as possible in the circumstances!

Coco, welcome back!  Lovely to 'see' you here again.  You've been missed.  Hope all is well with G too.

OneStep thanks for sharing your hypno experience.  It sounds like it was a very moving thing and something that your mind, emotions and body needed to let go of with love before you could move on with this treatment.   I'm a strong believer that strong emotions stay with us and we can get stuck if we don't acknowledge them and move on.  I'm rather tempted to try something similar myself! 

Love and hugs and lots of  to you all, Felix xx


----------



## winky77

Hi there !! Just wanted to wish Clare and OneStep well this week......and    to those starting stimms for next few weeks too.....I think these is going to be the most people on 2ww at once isn't it?!??!!?  By my reckoning there will hopefully be at least 5 of you overlapping ?!?! 

It is getting hard to keep track of everyone approaching treatment......was just wondering if we can put something on the first page like we have for the Abroadies thread?  Anyone know how to do it?

lol

..Winky


----------



## suitcase of dreams

winky - think it has to be done by a mod - perhaps if we ask Lou very very nicely


----------



## Myra

Hi All

Not sure whether I am doing the right thing by posting here, my story is a long one, but in brief, I am now separated from my dh, have been for 7 months now, after 20 years together, he didnt want to do IVF, although he did give it a couple of goes, i still do, not sure if I am ready to go it alone, but thought it would be nice to say hello to all you lovely ladies and get a few words of advice from you all that are all going it as single woman, I know that i so dont want a man at the moment, but still would love to have a family.

Looking forward to chatting with you all and getting to know you  

Love Myra xxx


----------



## suitcase of dreams

Welcome Myra - lovely to have you here....and so sorry to hear of your relatively recent break up, that must have been very very hard after so many years together.... 

I would never have come this far without the single girlies here - they've been the source of so much practical information as well as the much needed emotional support and virtual hugs

I'm not sure what words of advice I have for you, other than to say that whilst initially daunting and at times very challenging, going it alone is by no means impossible - and there's plenty of evidence for that here! Jump in and post wherever, we all seem to post on pretty much all the threads regardless of what stage we're at (think we probably 'talk' too much - at least I know I do  )

No doubt we'll be having another 'real world' meet up soon enough, so you can come along and meet us in person - you're quite local to me anyway - I'm about 20 mins south of Guildford down the A3...my sister teaches in Send and my mum lives in West Clandon, so know the area pretty well  

Anyway, welcome and good luck with your plans for tx,
Suitcase
x


----------



## ♥Jovial♥

Hello Myra,

Welcome Myra .... lovely to see you here but also sorry if you know what i mean.

We're at different stages, thinking about it .. doing it ... inbetween, as suitcase said just jump in wherever, there's a few threads now.  It is a lot to think about so ask away ... I couldn't be without the lovely single FF's.

Good luck with your journey,

Take care
Jovi x


----------



## lulumead

welcome Myra..sorry you've been having a tough time but I'm sure you're get lots of support from the lovely ladies on here.

xx


----------



## indekiwi

Hi Myra, I'm sure you've found the right place   you'll get lots of support on this board.  

Claire, OneStep, very best of luck for later this week.   

A-Mx


----------



## Myra

Suitcase, Jovi & Lulu thank you all for such a lovely welcome  

To be honest not sure yet which route I would need to take with tx as our issues were male factor, I so far have been ok, also as we have not yet started the divorce, finding it all abit strange as the thought of doing this without dh is very hard to get my head around, almost feel like its cheating on him, although thats what he did to me  

Also have a very sick furbabie at the moment, so all my time is spent being mummy to him, little one in the picture, he is such a cutie  

Not sure if IUI would be the route to take, but as I am used to IVF, would feel comfortable with that, if that makes sense, just dipping my toes in the water at the moment, as need to get over marriage issues first I think, but I will still pop by for a chat and hopefully get to know you all and make some new friends 

Love Myra xxx


----------



## Myra

oh our posts crossed A-Mx

Thanks for the welcome xx


----------



## Damelottie

Ooooooooooooooooooh its Myra     

Welcome


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

Myra welcome, you said you were thinkking of IUI or IVF, as you were used to it, why were you and DH having IVF and I guess the reasons for that might help you decide.  If it was a male factor then you might get away with IVF.

Jovi you are doing so well with the no smoking!!!

LL I can't believe that you are over a quarter of the way there!! although being so unwell it must seem like a lifeline 

Claire best of luck
L x


----------



## Myra

Lottie, thanks hun, I know it took along time coming, yippee, I am here now   Hope you are feeling better  

JJ1, I was thinking IUI as we have always had ICSI before due to male factor, no problems have been found with me and trust me I have had all the investagations you can think of, ex dh had undescended testicle as a child hence having to have ICSI, so was thinking IUI as no longer male factor if I decide to go down the route of donor sperm, was only thinking of having IVF/ICSI as I am used to it as that is all I know, having IUI would be a whole new ball game for me, although have thought about the donor FET route as having donor sperm with my eggs, for me is still alot to get my head around.

Donor FET feels easier, if that makes sense, as I would have loved to have been able to have a child with my ex dh, and I feel that if it came from neither of us that would be easier, well for me anyway, would be loved by me just the same, although not sure yet, need to get divorce out of the way first.

Goodluck with your next tx, I have read alot of your posts over the last couple of years, during my time spent on FF  

Myra xxx


----------



## Lou-Ann

Myra, welcome to the thread! Sorry you've had a tough time over the past several months  . You've definitely come to the right place for advice and support as a single girl going it alone.

Good luck with whichever tx path you choose  

Lou-Ann x


----------



## ♥Jovial♥

Hi Myra,

I have read about little TJ - glad he seems to be having a good couple of days.  We're a very furbaby friendly board    I swear mine have kept me almost sane through the hardest of times.

Just wanted to mention (there's info on here somewhere)  I think if you do have treatment as a singley using a donor before your divorce is final (sorry to mention it and I know your at the thinking stage but didn't want you making plans then finding out) then ex will be considered the legal father, though I am sure there are ways round it if you make your decision before that time.  Someone can probably confirm I have this right?

Take care, 
Jovi x


----------



## Betty-Boo

Hi Myra - a belated welcome from me.

Sounds like you've been through the mill and back lately.  You'll find all the support you could want here - and we do have a wicked sense of humour too!!!!

Take care mini x x x


----------



## suitcase of dreams

Yes Jovi, that's right. If you are still married at time of tx then your H (I've left off the D as I guess he's not so D any more...) is legally considered to be the child's father 
I know Natalie posted some advice on this some way back - there are ways round it although I can't recall exactly what they were now....if you move from thinking to action before your divorce is finalised Myra, it certainly makes sense to get some legal advice to make sure you don't end up in a sticky situation

Suitcase
x


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

Claire good luck, 36 hrs drug free now!!!
L x


----------



## Betty-Boo

Go claire!!!  All the best x x x


----------



## ♥Jovial♥

Nice one Claire, good luck hunni    xx


----------



## lulumead

good luck claire...hope you're full of lovely eggs  

xx


----------



## Maya7

Cem - hope all goes well with tx     Hope you get good quality crop!...

Welcome Myra - you have a lot to think about at the moment ... hope this thread helps you to consider all the aspects of single parenthood ... the support here is excellent so feel free to ask what you need to know...

Inde - love the picture - such a cutie  

Love
Maya


----------



## indekiwi

Claire, fingers crossed that collection turns up perfect specimens for baby making.   

Maya, thanks! It was a helluva shock when the she I'd been confidently expecting all the way through turned into a he!


----------



## Myra

Oh thank you all for such a wonderful welcome, as for DIUI before divorce, dh would be mortified if he thought that he was responsable for someone elses baby, although I do believe he would have to agreed for the tx to have any claim, I am sure that I read that somewhere, as it really would be not far on him for him to have to look after someone elses baby without his consent.

Anyway thats the least of my worrys, my furbabie TJ is being put to sleep tomorrow, after having a wonderful 8 years with him, his life at the moment is so bad that myself and the vets have made a decision, I am so upset at the moment, I have one last night with him, although he has turned so poorly today, he is so disorientated that he does not even know i am there  

Pray for us tomorrow, love to all xxxx


----------



## suitcase of dreams

Myra  

So sorry to hear about TJ, but if his quality of life has got so bad, then it's the right thing to do, even though it's very sad....will be thinking of you tomorrow

Suitcase
x


----------



## indekiwi

Oh lord Myra this is a very sad and painful decision to make.     for you and TJ.  A-Mx


----------



## lulumead

big hugs myra


----------



## Lou-Ann

Myra  , sorry to hear about TJ.

Cem, wishing you all the luck in the world for your EC tomorrow - hope that you get a bumper crop  

Lou-Ann x


----------



## Betty-Boo

Myra,     sorry to hear about TJ - 
I remember when we had to put our cats to sleep - so so sad but always remembered x 

Claire all the best with EC x x x


----------



## suitcase of dreams

Just popped on to wish Claire lots of luck today, hope it all goes well....

Suitcase
x


----------



## Roo67

Cem,

relax and take it easy today. 

I hope that your lovely eggies get jiggy tonight and you have some good news tomorrow.

r x


----------



## OneStepAtATime

Hi Claire
Glad all went well - sending you lots of positive vibes that they fertilise and when you hear from the clinic it's all reassuring.  
Are you feeling sore? I've heard it can be very painful... Take care of yourself.  

I've been told I'll need a bit longer and the EC will be Tuesday. 

I had a long chat with the embryologist about Day 3 v. Day 5 transfers... my head's spinning. Has anyone else on here had a blastocycst transfer? It may be I'm not in a position to make a day 5 transfer, but I want to be clear about options so next Wednesday is less stressful. 

The pregnancy rates are higher for blastocyst, but there's a reduced likelihood of having any for freezing and I'd got it into my head that it'd be good to freeze in case I need to try again this time or for a sibling... but the embryologist was emphasising how the numbers that survive thawing are low and seemed to be saying to do what I can to maximise getting pregnant this (fresh) cycle. But I've only got one lot of sperm, then I'm at the back of the queue (at this local clinic anyway). So if it doesn't work and I have nothing frozen, I'm a bit stuck. I know I could try another clinic (LWC again, like for the IUIs) but the appointments have been hard enough to fit in even with a local clinic, so getting to LWC this much would be a nightmare... 

Best
OneStep


----------



## some1

Claire - congratulations on you 6 eggs today!  Glad you are feeling okay.  Keeping everything crossed that you get a good fertilization rate and some lovely strong embryos to have back on board!

Myra - we haven't 'spoken' before, but just wanted to say how sorry I was to read about TJ - thinking of you 

Some1

xx


----------



## Lou-Ann

Claire, glad that EC went well and you aren't feeling too bad.  that your eggs are getting down to business with your wrigglies. Fingers crossed for a good fertilisation rate  

Onestep, sorry I can't help with blasts and freezing, but as Claire said there are others that have had successful FET so hopefully they will be along soon to help.

Lou-Ann x


----------



## OneStepAtATime

Hi
I've got 20 follicles above 10mm but the spread of size is considerable (19 down to 10). They thought the ones above 14.5mm (ie 12 of them) would be likely to produce mature eggs. So I might be in a position to do blasts (for which they need eight). I might even be able to freeze some if more than 8 fertilise - but all of that is very hypothetical. 

The embryologist said there's a 50% success rate if 2 blasts are transferred. But if I do get pregnant, there's then a 40% chance of twins. I was always bad at probability in Maths (despite getting Maths A-level!) - I think that means there's a 20% chance of twins overall (is that right? 1 in 5 sounds very very high!) 

I had dismissed blasts as an idea until today, because I so wanted to freeze. But I need to give it more thought. 

These are such big decisions... 

Claire- I really hope you'll get some beautiful embryos and that all goes well on Monday. Have a relaxing weekend!

I'm going to have very limited access to the web over the coming week, but I'll try and pop on occasionally to see how things are going.

Best wishes
OneStep


----------



## Betty-Boo

Claire congrats with yout ec and one-step all the best with yours take care mini x x


----------



## Elpida

Claire - glad EC went well - sending positive vibes for Monday

Myra - welcome, sorry to hear your sad news, I really feel for you - hope you're ok

Onestep - I'm no help I'm afraid but I'm sure there's someone far more mathematically minded on here!


I'm about to start taking the pill tonight to try and trigger a cycle (still no AF after all these months) so i can officially start my first treatment. I've been desperately trying to work out when tx could be with all different variations and taking into consideration my best mates wedding and I just can't work it out, so I'm going to try and stop being so bloody controlling,  start the pill, and even if I have to get a cab straight from EC under GA then that's what'll have to happen.


----------



## suitcase of dreams

Claire - glad it all went well and hoping you get great fertilisation rates  

Onestep - I think I'd be inclined to take the embryologist's advice 'on the day' as it were regarding the blasts issue. Until you know how many fertilise and how they are developing, it's all rather hypothetical anyway. I had a telephone consultation with LWC earlier this week (even though I am part way through a cycle at Reprofit I wanted to follow up with LWC after last cycle and also to get name on donor egg list) - and they said they recommend blasts for people with a good number of eggs and previous record of good fertilisation and good embie development. Of course tricky to judge that if you haven't cycled before and have no history of embie development....
re the potential for frosties - I'd maybe disagree with the comment that they don't defrost well - it is a risk, but I think most people have successful defrosts. Having said that, I do very much agree that you should concentrate on it working this time and maximising your chances on this fresh cycle - any frosties are a great bonus but shouldn't be the main aim of the cycle

Not sure if this helps but just my opinion
good luck with it all  
Suitcase
x


----------



## Annaleah

Onestep - as Suitcase said i'd go with the embryologists advice.  At some clinics you can be provisionally down for blast and this can change if you change your mind, if not enough fertilise or if the embryologist does not feel at day2/3 there are enough to risk taking them to blast.  I'm not sure if you need to have a provisional decision beforehand, as if you are potentially hoping for blasts I think the embryos might need to be put in a different medium from the start (i think - worth asking).  My clinic advised that they would like to see 6-8 viable and progressing embryos at day to as they expect a 40% loss rate going to blast.  Wish you well with your decision
Annaleah x


----------



## OneStepAtATime

Thanks Annaleah and Suitcase.
You're right - the decision might make itself (ie not enough for blasts anyway). 

It hit me today that this is probably the most "adult" decision I've ever made. 

I was going through what the factors are (eg twins, it not working at all, disabled child/ren, finances) with a friend this evening. I am going to mull it over during the next few days - there are some stats to find out too (eg what the pg rate for 1 blast is - I haven't been told that) - and at least on Wednesday I'll have a sense of what is important to me when I hear how many and what quality there are.

The "adult" bit is taking the risks, I think. If I were to end up with twins and there were problems (cerebral palsy or whatever), and I'd put back two blasts, I'd know that it might be partly down to my decision. But if it doesn't work at all (and there's still a good chance it won't whether you transfer day 3 or day 5) and I've only put back 1 when I could have put back 2, then how will I feel then? 

Please don't get me wrong - this isn't meant to be a negative post. I'm very, very pleased that I've responded so well. I'm just kind of realising the enormity of it all in a way I don't think I have before...

Best 
OneStep


----------



## kylecat

Just popping on to say well done Claire on your egg collection - really glad that all went well. 

Kylecat xxx


----------



## lulumead

hi claire..hope the eggs are doing their business over the weekend...glad you got 6! good luck for monday. x

ONestep - hope a decision becomes clearer by wednesday - good luck too.x


----------



## lulumead

...and lots of love to everyone else


----------



## Maya7

Claire - glad all went well ... am convinced the PMA gives you a definite edge.  I remember when the Dr doing my transfer wished me all the best, I told him that I knew it was definitely going to work!!  I think he thought I was a bit loopy but I really believed it and I was right (love it when I'm right!!   )

If you can rest up as much as possible after the transfer, all the better... take it easy and treat yourself to nice healthy things to eat.


Maya


----------



## Betty-Boo

Brilliant news claire - have a quiet weekend and rest up ready for your precious cargo x x


----------



## some1

Brilliant news Claire - I will be thinking of your 4 embies this weekend and sending them lots of  .  And, thanks for doing the list of guesses for my little one's arrival!

Some1

xx


----------



## winky77

Hey CEM .....just catching up on your news.....great that there are 4 embies doing their stuff as we speak!!  Best of Luck for transfer on monday    

..Winky


----------



## suitcase of dreams

Claire - that's brilliant, good luck with ET on Monday...I'll be on my way to Brno but will be thinking of you
Suitcase
x


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

Cem great news do they ring you every day with an update?

Suity how was the scan?
L x


----------



## suitcase of dreams

Good thanks JJ - posted on abroadies thread I think

15 follies but one may be a cyst and is already 23.5mm so too big....but the rest are good sizes from 8mm to 16mm with most in the 12-13mm area
Lining 6.5mm 

So all good and Stepan seemed happy enough. Continue with the same dose tonight and he's emailing further instructions....

Am very tired, guess that's normal, I can't remember how I felt last time....

Hope all is going well with you? You must be off to Spain soon?

Suitcase
x

PS Claire - think my ET was originally planned for 27th on a 5 day transfer but let's see, I'm not convinced we'll get to blasts as my embies haven't been great quality before....so might be earlier....


----------



## Lou-Ann

Claire, thats great news about the embies. Good luck for ET on Monday    

Lou-Ann x


----------



## lulumead

great news claire...are you thinking all 4 for quads   

good news about the follies suity, hope they are full of eggs.  

xx


----------



## lulumead

yes...might be a bit much!
x


----------



## Roo67

Great news on fert rate Cem, Hope they continue to grow big and strong over the weekend.

Great new on your scan too Suity, lots of lovely eggies growing there.

R x


----------



## Damelottie

Great news Claire


----------



## Annaleah

Claire - great news on fertlisation rate.  Hope all goes well tomorrow, i'll be thinking of you. Four in one go...sounds a bit much  

Suity - good news on follies numbers, hope they have some good eggs in.  When are you due for EC?

Onestep - It's a big decision.  I had similar decision about whether to opt to transfer 2 blasts.  Working in paediatrics, I see the worst case scenarios especially with prem twins.  My friends keep reminiding me that I do see the the worst and lots of twin pregnancies go well.  It is a lot to think about, but go easy on yourself...none of us can predict or control the outcome no matter how much we may want to.
Annaleah x


----------



## OneStepAtATime

Hello!

Great news, Claire  I hope all goes well tomorrow afternoon. Take care of yourself.    

Suitcase - good to hear things are progressing well.    

Best wishes
OneStep


----------



## Myra

Hi Girls

No personals, but just wanted to say thank you to all of you for thinking of me on Thursday when I had to say goodbye to my little TJ, i wont deny it was very very hard and I still am crying everytime I think of him, but I am now spured on and I am on a mission, I have decided to finally get rid of my worthless husband, so I have decided to start on the divorce process next week, so roll on new life and new beginnings  

Losing TJ made me realise alot of things and I so dont need a waste of space husband, if you could even imagine what a pathetic effort he has made in trying to help me grieve TJ, well you would laugh, so time for me now, I still have my furbaby Taz and he is all I need right now.

Thanks girls, I will be back soon to post on more normal things  

Love Myra & Taz xxxx


----------



## OneStepAtATime

Hi Myra
Yes- time for you now. I'm sorry about TJ.  
Take care of yourself

OneStep


----------



## OneStepAtATime

I was reading the side effects on the Cybegoline (sp?) that I've been prescribed. As well as dizziness, headaches and the kind of thing you'd expect it also said:

"Pathologic gambling, increased libido and hypersexuality" !!!!!! 

I'm in for a great week 
OneStep


----------



## Annaleah

Clearly the drug i've been looking for all my life!!


----------



## ♥Jovial♥

Cem good news hun, good luck for next week  

Onestep you could be in for a very interesting week    good luck hun

Maya, so sorry about little TJ  , great to hear you sounding positive and moving forward, we're here when you need us.

Good luck everyone
Love
Jovi x


----------



## Maya7

Oh Jovi - It was Myra who had the sad time with TJ ... 

Maya


----------



## ♥Jovial♥

What am I like, I knew that really, der  !  My brain hurts 

Sorry myra i knew it was you


----------



## indekiwi

Claire, good luck for tomorrow.     

OneStep, how do we get hold of that drug??! 

Myra, sounds like you really are moving onward and upward, despite such a sad day this week.   

A-Mx


----------



## suitcase of dreams

Coco - does seem a bit low - LWC have always quoted me around 35-40% for someone aged 38 with no known fertility problems...and would imagine you might even have higher chance as you've already had a child...I'd query that one again and see what they are basing it on?

Suitcase
x


----------



## suitcase of dreams

Ooh, then LWC have been over positive it seems. I checked my notes and the consultant said it to me as recently as last week, that my success rate was approx 35-40% with own eggs, and 50-55% with donor eggs. That was one of her reasons for not encouraging me to go DE because the success rate was actually quite similar

All this kind of makes me think you can't really go with the stats...sometimes it feels like they just make it up depending on what mood they're in on the day  

Suitcase
x


----------



## Betty-Boo

To be honest - I don't really look at the stats.. I think we are all so individual that it's hard to say what works for one will work for another.... no ones body is quite the same as the others....

I do feel that it comes down to how you feel - I know Plymouth is in the top 6 in the UK - however I never felt that comfortable there, whereas I really like Repro... I was buzzing after my first consult...  In Plymouth I remember just sitting in the car and crying (after being told that there was a sperm shortage in the UK).. I thought it would be so easy - just lay back and think of England so to speak, 9 months later - bingo a baby!!... Mmmmm how naive was I!!!  

Go with what suits you and makes you feel comfortable x x x


----------



## suitcase of dreams

Thanks Claire, pretty sure I will cancel acu and go to Vienna instead...don't want to come all this way and sit around in hotel room - am much better out and about enjoying the sights. Bought my camera too so be good to get out and about and take some pics

re stats, I agree...everyone is individual and I'm always reading about those women with a 1% chance who get pg, and those with a 60% chance who don't - just got to hope we get lucky sooner rather than later I guess (although already feels 'later' for me I have to say...really   this is the one)

Suitcase
x

PS Mini - our posts crossed, but totally agree with you


----------



## winky77

Hello ladies....

just popped on to wish OneStep good luck today for EC and CEM.....hope those lovely embies are snuggling in !!  

Coco...was reading what you were saying earlier about others having guts to go to Brno....come on girl...you've brought up a gorgeous son on your own....how much strength must that have taken!!?  Walking on hot coals and travelling to Brno is nothing compared with that!  In some ways for me the scariest part of all this is that I might ultimately have responsibility for a child?!?!?   Oh my gawd     Much as I want that ......it definately is scarier than having treatment/ flying off to new places/ breaking arrows/ hot coals!!!! 

lol

..Winky


----------



## OneStepAtATime

At last - access to a computer!!! (staying at my dad's for the weekend)

Claire - hope your 2ww is going well... 

I had 20 follicles, and they managed to collect 13 eggs. The EC went ok - I was really calm and relaxed (the nurses commented on it!) and I'm sure that was at least partly down to the hypnotherapy. Afterwards though, my stomach hurt soooo much   Perhaps it was the number, but it lasted for over 48 hours of really bad pain. And for some reason I've felt really nauseous and not wanted much to eat this week - perhaps the drugs? Anyway, I just got on my dad's scales and found I've put on over half a stone despite eating less!! Again, probably the drugs and fluid retention. They really mess with your body, don't they?

The good news is that of the 13 eggs, 9 fertilised and yesterday (day 3) I was told that all 9 had divided and they were: 1x4 cell, 1x5 cell, 1x6 cell, 4x 7 cell and 2 x 8 cell. 

7 of the 9 are grade 2. 

They've put them back in the incubator (it feels so bizarre, my little embryos tucked up in their culture...) and will have another look on Sunday morning (day 5). The plan is for a transfer of 2 blastocysts on Monday afternoon - but I realise that they might need to go back sooner if the clinic say they aren't happy. 

So - so far so good. One step at a time! 

I'll have access to the computer this weekend, so will try and read through some of the posts I've missed this week.
Have a good weekend!  
All the best!
OneStep


----------



## Betty-Boo

Onestep - that's brilliant news!!!  
Hope you feel better soon honey x x x and rest up x x


----------



## OneStepAtATime

Thank you Mini!
One thing I've decided this week is that I definitely need to get broadband so I can get online at home. I've so missed you guys... I know I don't post much - but everyone on here is tuned in to the same kind of wavelength. 

Big hugs to you all.  
OneStep


----------



## lulumead

great news Onestep...hope all goes well next week.
xx


----------



## Lou-Ann

Onestep, that's great news!! Good luck next week  

Lou-Ann x


----------



## suitcase of dreams

Onestep that's great....looks like we'll be about the same timing - my ET is scheduled for Tues 10.30 am unless anything goes wrong between now and then
Fingers crossed for us both  

Suitcase
x


----------



## Roo67

Onestep  -great news on fert rates - may have some for the freezer there too.

hope you begin to feel better soon - don't forget to drink lots of fluids

Roo x


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

Coco I have done one LP and 3 SP- and I always stim for about 11-12 days, then trigger and 36 hours later EC.

They will have a better idea when you start dtimming and how you are progressing, I didn't really see a correlation with my natural cycle or 28-9 days

Good Luck and really hope it all goes well
L x


----------



## ♥Jovial♥

Good luck for tomorrow Coco x


----------



## lulumead

hope it goes well tomorrow coco.
x


----------



## kylecat

Coco - As you know I was very very nervous too! But, you will be in excellent hands at the Wessex - they are so lovely and really help to calm your nerves. I had several tearful episodes there and the nurses were superb, telling me that they completely understood why I was nervous but also that I was being very brave too by going about having a child independently! As you know I am a great advocate of the clinic and I know they will take great care of you. It is nowhere near as bad as you think, especially the short protocol as there are nowhere near as many side effects. 

Just think when your son/daughter is born you can tell them just how much mummy was prepared to go through to have them. They will know that they were very much loved and wanted.  

If you ever need to ring for a chat don't hesitate,

Good luck tommorrow  

Love
Kylecat xxx


----------



## lulumead

Absolutely normal to feel so nervous! Have just been reading up on IVF myself so I can start to decide what to do....I am sure you will do fine and you'll be shooting up in toilets like some of the others before you know it...can't quite remember who that was, but I'm pretty sure someone has done that in the past when timing their injections  

try not to worry...look forward to hearing how it all goes.  

xx


----------



## suitcase of dreams

Coco - yes, roughly day 14 for egg collection assuming you respond as expected to the stimming drugs. So if day 1 of your cycle is Feb 4th, you'll start stimms Feb 5th and EC will be approx Feb 19th...

I know it's easy to say, but don't worry - it all seems impossible at the outset but take it slowly bit by bit and it becomes much more manageable. So first thing is the kick off appt, then the stimming, then the EC etc...don't try to think about it all at once as that's just overwhelming (although understand you needing to know rough timings to make plans etc)

hope the set up appt goes well, and I'm also around for a chat if you need it  

Suitcase
x


----------



## kylecat

Coco - no idea what synarel spray is!? I did not have it on the short protocol so might be worth asking about that tommorrow.

Orgalutron is also an injection which you start 4/5 days after the puregon - it stops you from ovulating before the egg collection is done. Pregnyl is injected 36 hours before egg collection to mature the eggs and get them ready for collection. (i think you had the pregnyl when you had the IUI at the wessex - you have to mix two vials together)

Hope that helps

Kylecat xxx

At the wessex, they give you a step by step diary on what to take when which is personalised for you. It is totally idiot proof!!!


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

Synarel is the nasal spray (otherwise you have to inject buseralin!) to shut  down the ovaries I recall
They are starting you on a small dose of puregon at 150 (I was on 600 a day for 11 days but I am old!!)to stimulate egg production, and Orgalutron is to stop your LH rising and you ovulating too soon.
preganyl is your trigger injection to do when your eggs are ready for collection you do this exactly 36 hrs before theatre.
the cyclogest is progesterone support and the pessaries are inserted vaginally from EC (or you can use them rectally) and then there is no 'leakage' as they melt!.  If you have a prescription ask the clinic how much they charge for the drugs and if not shop around there is a 'where to buy cheap drugs' thread on the general IVF/ICSI thread Ali at Fazeley Pharmacy in Tamworth is very good and they arrived the following day, or Pharmaure etc I save d over £3000 not buying from the clinic.

Good Luck
L x


----------



## suitcase of dreams

Coco - the others have said all there is to say about the puregon, pregnyl, pessaries etc 
I too don't know why they are prescribing you synarol but I'm sure they will explain today

I got my drugs this time from Ali's Shadwell which was cheaper than it would have been to get them from Reprofit (or from LWC - but when I was at LWC I just got them there because it was less hassle. As much as saving money is good, I simply didn't have the time to ring round lots of chemists for quotes and arrange delivery/pick up etc. Some of the drugs - pregnyl and puregon - need to be kept in fridge so unless you collect from chemist you have to get refridgerated courier etc etc...and I just thought it was easier to get from the clinic)

Let us know how you get on today!
Suitcase
x


----------



## suitcase of dreams

Coco - so glad it all went well today and you are feeling more comfortable. You sound much happier which is great  
Try not to think about the money - easier said than done I know, but at the end of the day, once you have the baby in your arms, all the money in the world will be irrelevant....that's what I keep telling myself when I look at the very scary Excel spreadsheet I have kept of my 2 IVF, 1 FET and now this 3rd one...(you think yours is bad - imagine what that comes to!)

I have been quoted 25-30% today by the clinic here, so let's both stay positive and think towards the top end. You have had a child before so you know you can get pregnant, that's got to be a good sign. Positive thinking all round   

Good luck for starting the injections - not long now!
Suitcase
x


----------



## suitcase of dreams

Yes, thought the synarel was the odd one out!

Know what you mean about the needles. I keep all mine in the kitchen and the other day I had one of the other school governors come round for a meeting about some stuff we are working on for the governing body. Had to do a quick cover up with a tea towel  
It's a C of E school and quite a traditional area - not sure how well it will go down that I am ttc with donor sperm....so for now keeping it quiet, will worry about telling when (see, positive thinking there!) I get pregnant

Suitcase
x


----------



## kylecat

Hi Coco - absolutely delighted that your set up appointment went well! The Wessex is just the most lovely clinic. Don't worry about getting your drugs anywhere else - the Wessex make sure that they get them at rock bottom prices for you. I did look elsewhere but the Wessex always came out as the most competitive. 

I am probably going to be taking odd days off school in the next few weeks as it's all getting a bit too much for me. So if you are at the clinic and fancy meeting for a coffee afterwards let me know! There is a sainsburys with a coffee bar at the end of the road (my mum went in there when she was waiting for me to recover from the egg collection!!)

Take care
Love
Kylecat xxx


----------



## Lou-Ann

Coco, glad that your set-up appt went well today. Keep up the  

Lou-Ann x


----------



## Maya7

Hi there

Sorry you're getting it a bit tough at school Kylecat - You are just right deciding to take things easier and take some time for yourself... Since my pregnancy was confirmed I am much less of a workaholic ... although I think it also had to do with having a horrible accident a few days before EC that made me realise what is and isnt important in the grand scheme of things!

Coco - really glad you are on track having had a positive consultation which has fired you up.  Doing sums is scary and as Suity says, best not to put too much focus on that.  We are investing in our futures and how can that have a price?!!


Take care
Maya


----------



## OneStepAtATime

Hi everyone
Finally back on a computer again. 

Claire - fingers crossed for you - hope you're doing well over these last few days 
Suity - just seen you've had your day 5 transfer - hope you're well too. How many did you have put back?

It all kicked off early on Sunday for me - I was meant to be going in on Monday, but the telephone rang v early and when the embryologist said who it was I was nearly in tears. I really thought that was it and none had made it. It turned out that one was hatching and might stick to the bottom of the dish, so they wanted me to go in asap. Unfortunately I was at my dad's which is about 3 hours drive away - so I leapt in the car and (ahem) drove it in two hours...  

There was one grade one blastocyst that was just starting to hatch (they've given me a photo - it's amazing! You can see that it's shrunk away from the zona pellucida and you can also see where it's starting to go through...)

There were 3 others which were almost blastocysts and they've also put back the better of those three (which they reckoned is a grade 3). The photo of that looks like a football - with lots of hexagonal shapes! 

I was told on Monday that there was one freezable one (a grade 2 blast), and one grade 3 blast that they won't freeze - all the rest (the other 5) had degenerated... 

It's good that I've good one frozen  I know the stats aren't as good for blasts to thaw (because they're more complex), but it gives me a chance that there's another go or a sibling... 

I rested on Monday and flew up to Scotland to stay with a good friend (where I am now) for a few days. She has 2 youngish kids and there's plenty of opportunity for keeping my mind off the waiting   We've got cooking, sewing, painting, reading, music and more all lined up (she home-educates her kids) - I'm thoroughly enjoying myself 

They've given me a test date of next Friday (6.2.09) which is way more than two weeks. I had the EC on Tuesday 20! I suspect next week might be hard (I've promised myself I am NOT going to put myself through testing early as I did with the IUIs)... 


Rose - I hope you're well. I was at the LWC for the IUIs but am at MFS for this IVF. Much easier for travel (except when I'm away at my dad's for the weekend and they want me to come in as ap 

Lou-Ann - thanks for your message. How're you? 

Well, good luck to everyone else on the 2ww - lots and lots of baby dust (and patience!) to us all  
OneStep


----------



## Lou-Ann

OneStep, glad that ET went well and you have an embie in the freezer (for a sibling of course!). Hope the embies on board are snuggling in nicely  . Great that you have a few days distraction at your friends house. Hope your 2ww flies by, good luck  

Lou-Ann x


----------



## Sima

Wow OneStep - what an exciting transfer.  Well I'm glad you got to the clinic on time and I hope your little embies take time to snuggle in on the 2ww.  Enjoy Scotland


----------



## Roo67

Hi claire - 

Its totally natural to be feeling miserable at the moment, getting a BFN does always make you look at your life, I've been there several times getting out and about a bit more does help a little, sometimes we forget that there is more to life than ttc.

Good that your clinic think that you should still use your own eggs - it really is a numbers game and sometimes no reason for perfect embies, perfect lining etc not sticking. As Stepan said to me once it is just down to luck.

The difference between frozen embies and fresh donor eggs is obviously that the embies are frozen and may not thaw perfectly. S offers chances with frozen embies as 15-30% and fresh donor eggs 60% (I think those figures are about right) Not sure if once embies have thawed successfully that the % goes up - I like to think so.

Good luck for your consult with the lovely Stepan this week - just ask him for his honest opinion and he will give it to you, he really does (as do all the rest of the staff) want us to get pregnant and he is not just in it for the money.



roo x


----------



## suitcase of dreams

Oh Claire hun, big   to you. 

Have a nasty feeling I'm going to be in same position in a few days time...it's basically crap isn't it and there's no pretending it isn't. 

Between cycles I have definitely tried to get myself back a bit - getting some exercise, spending time with friends etc. Dating I simply can't face, but I've started to get back into photography which I always enjoyed, and I've started sign language classes (so in the future I can communicate better with deaf niece and nephew) which gets me out once a week. 

All of this helps but at the end of the day there is no denying that what I want is a baby/family, and that is my primary focus. As much as I try to do other things, it always comes back to that. If I reach the point where I have to accept that this is not going to happen (ie if I get to donor eggs and that doesn't work either) then I will re-assess but for now, that's what I have to keep focus...

I would have a chat with Stepan about own eggs vs donor. There's no doubt that the difference in success rates is significant - about 60% with donor eggs vs about 25-30% with own eggs. However, you have 'only' had 2 cycles and I think most clinics would recommend at least one more. I would also push for additional support post transfer - eg maybe try aspirin/clexane, and poss even steroids (eg prednisolone)
It seems to me that clincs always start off conservative, and I guess rightly so, no point pumping you full of drugs if you don't need them. But if it hasn't worked twice with good embies, then I would be requesting (if not demanding!) something more for your next cycle. 

Not sure what your consultant meant re fluctuating FSH - as I understand it, that's just an indication of response to stimms and yours has been fine, with good embies, so I don't think it's your FSH (not that I am an expert of course!) 

Also, is there no option to import sperm to your clinic? Seems crazy that you have to go to the back of the list? Although if you are going to do that, best to go to Reprofit anyway as cheaper to import there (to import to UK you have to pay £1000 pregnancy slot to comply with HFEA regulations)

Am thinking of you, the few days after the BFN are the worst...once you have a plan for the way forward it will all seem a lot brighter
take care and good luck over in Brno (hope you can get there with all this snow - we've nearly a foot of snow here and it's still coming down - all flights out of Heathrow are suspended...)

Suitcase
x


----------



## Maya7

Claire - just sending big   ... We all have tough days and thats why this site is here... Sadly, this whole process is very frustrating and time consuming and requires so much time and energy that the getting obsesssed with it all is part of the deal... I think to progress this way, we all have to be pretty focussed and determined and this can spill into all consuming...

I felt very similar to how you seem to be feeling now, just before my last tx.  Because of the txs I had distanced myself from some family and friends and had given up on the dating game which wasnt working for me and felt a bit isolated.  I would encourage you to link in with friends and do 'non-tx' things to help maintain your sanity... If you feel that a short break would help to reanimate you, consider that ... and of course, counselling is another option that can work for some people to help put perspective on things.

I suspect that the trip to Brno may give you another spurt of energy (remember how enthused Mini was when she came back?) and it may give you cause to consider tx there.  With OEIVF and either Cz sperm or imported sperm, the wait time is not so long...  However, you should have a think about how you are feeling in yourself before embarking on another cycle...  if your current frame of mind is a temporary blip, that is different from a more radical shift ... 

In the immediate next few days, be gentle with yourself and pick at least one nice thing to reward yourself with each day...  Best of luck for Wednesday..

Love
Maya

Ps.  You got two good responses while I was typing...I'll send it anyway...


----------



## lulumead

big hugs claire    I know I am fairly early on in this process but can understand that feeling of thinking its taking over...I revitalised myself on soulmates at the weekend, and have a male friend putting me on mysinglefriend...just felt like I needed to do something different, and I know that I would really like to met someone at some point.  Don't want to put the bins out myself forever  

Happy to share disastrous dating with you.  or hopefully delicious dating  

take care of yourself   
xx


----------



## lulumead

feels me with dread too but if we can do this journey, dating must be easier!
 
xx


----------



## ♥Jovial♥

Cem good look with Brno, will look forward to hearing all about it. 

Cem / Lulu we have a dating and the single girl ttc thread!  I just found it but my puter crashed, we shall have to revive it - or you two will I'm not heading in that direction for a while I imagine    Good luck - it is good to have something else to focus on 

 to all who need them

Jovi x


----------



## OneStepAtATime

Claire
I'm sorry to hear you've been feeling miserable. I know what you mean about wanting a different game. I'm fed up with the TTC "game" - and I know I haven't been at it as long as some people. Life does feel unfair. 

I hope that the Brno consultation is helpful for you and that you feel more peaceful over the coming days.
Take care
All the best
OneStep


----------



## suitcase of dreams

Rose - sorry you didn't get as much support as you would have liked from your GP. At least she didn't (like mine) tell you you must be mad to be having IVF abroad - or indeed IVF at all, and to be very careful because you could have all sorts of complications....

re the gestone injections, if I can do them to myself, I'm sure your practice nurse can cope  

I have decided to steer well clear of my GP in future and if it wasn't for the fact that it's the only one in the village/in walking distance, I'd be changing GPs...although I suspect she's probably marked my notes with some sort of GP code for 'mad single women having fertility tx abroad with no thought to the consequences - treat with caution'  

Claire - hope you're bearing up and can get to Brno OK for your consultation. Still snowing heavily here in Hampshire - in fact we're in the middle of a huge snow storm at the moment.....hope it sorts itself out overnight as I really need to go into the office tomorrow,

Suitcase
x


----------



## Maya7

Hi Claire

Enjoy the trip to Brno ... The tea rooms there are a lovely place to chill out but maybe you dont want to chill in this weather!!  The hot chocolate sounds good though - I never got to have one of those  

Take care
Maya


----------



## Betty-Boo

Rose - sorry to read you've had a hard time of it with your GP - I took looked into funding and it comes down to the fact that you can get it if you meet the NHS criteria - which we don't... Very wrong I know.

Take care and hopefully the drugs will arrive soon.
  

Claire - enjoy your time in Czech - if you're anything like me I was completely buzzing after my consult at Repro... good luck


----------



## suitcase of dreams

Coco - gestone is injectable progesterone. usually you start with cyclogest pessaries for progesterone support after embryo transfer but for me that didn't seem to be strong enough as I bled early on first two 2WW...so on 3rd cycle (and this current one) I am on gestone because it's stronger

Don't take it if you don't need it though - the injections are intramuscular in your bum and pretty uncomfortable...

and yes, in retrospect I can laugh at my GP and her treatment of me, but at the time I was furious with her sanctimonious and smug attitude...

hope you're doing OK and ready to get started - sorry haven't replied to your email, had 2 days of non stop meetings...will reply soon re meeting up

Suitcase
x


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

I was having the cyclogest and getsone debate with Mr Trew today, and he said it is arbitaury as to what levels Drs want progesterone levels to be above 50,80 or 100 wehn pregnant he said he gives people the choice of what they want - ARGC tend to use Gestone my other clinics have used cyclogest 800mgs a day. Mr Trew was saying that it is just another form and metabolised differently, but remember that you will be on it unitl 12 weeks if pregnant.  To be honest I found the IM Gestone ok and less painful that sub cut injections but i couldn't be giving it myself the boys. There is nothing 'special about it' it is an IM injection so I would think that any practice nurse should be able to give it!! - and she'll probably give Depoprovera and Depot injects for psych pts so no different!
  Also ask the clinics if they monitor progesterone after your BFP- ARGC monitor progesterone and HCG after BFP and tweak it, so add in cyclogest etc.

Rose I also asked my GP a few years ago about drugs and he said NO and I was under 40 at the time! I think you can get EMLA over the counter now but don't quote me on it! ALi is so nice.  I ordered an etra Synarel from him but then could get to him in time, as his deliver was late and I had to leave for BCN, so had to buy the only one I could find in North London and it was a 60IU for £75 from Boots only to not even open the box and now be told to be drug free! so annoying, but Ali is v nice. Ali in Tamworth is also really nice and helpful.

The more I know about fertility drugs the more hit and miss it seems to be to me!!

L x


----------



## ♥Jovial♥

Hope your dates work out Rose, with this ttc lark our lives revolve around AF .... we're either hoping she comes or hoping she don't!  Hope we all get our 8 months without her soon


----------



## Lou-Ann

Rose, glad that you got your written confirmation re the donor. Hope that AF turns up soon so you can plan your time off work  

Lou-Ann x


----------



## Elpida

I'm always a bit reluctant to post on here as I still haven't officially start treatment and I don't want to tempt fate (am getting so superstitious with this whole TTC business!) .... but I don't know where else to post.

You may remember the whole no AF business .... two rounds of norethisterone to no avail and scan showed no lining. Had a hysteroscopy which ruled out scarring and then took BCP for one month. I took the last pill on Tuesday .... now what? How long does it normally take for a period to start? And if it doesn't, if there's still no lining what can I do? Would they just start the DR and take over eveything? I seem to be ovulating (previous scans have shown) despite a slightly low AMH but there's no way to know at what point in my cycle I am.

Any advice or suggestions greatly appreciated

Ex


----------



## eddysu

Hi everyone,

Am going to join you here as I've decided to do one more round of IVF in the UK so not really an abroadie.  About to start on norethisterone tomorrow with downregging due to start in another week.

Rose - reading through your dramas with the GP it sounds like when she asked you if you were sure there wasn't someone she was giving you a chance to say yes so that she could give you the drugs.  Like a sort of nudge, nudge, wink, wink type of thing.  If that makes sense.  I don't bother to go to the GP to ask for anything but I probably should try.  Hope AF arrives soon so you can plan.

Esperanza - I haven't really got any advice except to say that my lining is sometimes thin but during my fresh IVF cycle my lining seemed reasonable.  Will have to hope that happens again.  I'm not sure about whether they would just start you downregging or not.  I'd be slightly sceptical about that unless they are prepared to stop the cycle if it doesn't go well.  It sounds like it would be ok but then again I think some clinics are more about taking your money and letting the cycle go ahead reagardless of the circumstances.

Eddy


----------



## Elpida

Posting on here must've been a good omen .... have cramps this morning and a bit of pink ... will call the clinic on Monday!

Which IVF hypno CD's do people recommend? I want to look into getting one and I know that some of you ladies have used them in the past.

Eddy - good news about starting tx again.

E x


----------



## Maya7

Hi Esperanza

When I was over in Brno for Tx, Felix kindly lent me her IVF cd - The woman's surname is Howell ... sorry I've forgotten the first name but that should be enough to google...think its available on amazon ... there is a pre-implantation one to prepare you and then a post-implantation one... i was so impressed I then bought a box set of natal hypnotherapy ones...

Good luck sourcing it..
Maya


----------



## Betty-Boo

Hi Esperanza - I've bought the Zita West cd... haven't actually listened to it yet and got another one from Amazon which is about IVF too... Fell asleep listnening to that so must've been good!
Take care
mini x x


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

I used to fall asleept listening to them, so I asked the hypnotherapist (I went to see her and bought her cd's she used to be a ZW and then set up alone maureen kieley she has a website for the CD's) and she said that was good too as subconciously I would take them inm I used to listen in bed when I was exhausted -  but she also said to listen to them in the lounge so as not to all the time! I have lost my cd player now (somewhere in the house with the cd's in)
L x


----------



## angelw

Hello everyone!
Am new to this thread, jus wanted to say hi. Currently waiting on confirmation of donor selection (for what feels like forever) b4 starting IVF treatment. On BCP so once i get the go ahead from the Cryobank i can make my appt to finalise the preparation stage and collect my drugs. Hopefully can start in a few weeks time! Has anyone else experienced probs at The Bridge Centre regarding Donor confirmation as i've been waiting since b4 christmas even tho there is no waiting list!!!


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

I had my first 2 cycles at the Bridge but I used my own known donor tho so can't help you on donor selection, but I do know that if you want answers and things done you needed to speak to Jenny in the cryobank or else things could go amiss.  Best of luck

L x


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

Coco Best of luck really hoping that it all goes emoothly for you, and try and enjoy your time off, al;though I am sure that G will keep you busy!!

Dr Alan Beers was an immune expert book is 'Is your body baby friendly' and is about immune issues and miscarriages etc- and the test and treatments.

Remember to drink plenty water when stimming 3 litres is recommened by some clinics and a litre of milk - water to try and prevent OHSS and milk and extra protein to help the egg quality. Some people recommend selenium of 5 Brazil nuts a dayto help the lining, and in the 2ww the drink 250 mls of pineapple juice fresh juice or pressed not from concentrate if posssible.  Rest, keep your tummy warm, you can have a hot water bottle on it when in bed or watching TV (but not after ET as too warm for them). Rest, relax, some people have the hypno CD's to visualise. Also some people have acupuncture to thicken their linings up and then follow the German protocol that is supposed to help and have acupuncture just before ET adn then straight after.

Really hope it goes well 

L x


----------



## ♥Jovial♥

Coco wishing you lots of luck  
Jovi x


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

Jovi I hope that the clinic give you reassuring news tomorrow and explain your test results
L x


----------



## wizard

Coco it made me very wobbly and I was only on a low dose.  But by day 10 of it I was all over the show...  Take good care of yourself.


----------



## indekiwi

I became most terse, impatient and super sensitive on large doses, barely noticed on the small ones.

Hope things even out for you!  

A-Mx


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

Coco it is so normal to   for no real reason, just because of the drugs and there will many more tears,  I found that I was more 'jumpy', crying becuase a tin can fell out of the kitchen cupboard (...didn't hit me!!) the drugs must be working !!

L x


----------



## Elpida

I just wanted to quickly pop on and say I'm booked in for my injection training for the 20th to start jabbing on the 21st! It feels like it's taken so long to get to this point. I'm so excited


----------



## Maya7

Best of luck to Coco, Esperanza and Rose ... I hope things go well for all of you...      

I didnt really react badly to the Puregon (350iu)... but I think that i'm just weird ... was never an emotional PMSer - just had the pain! ... Anyway, I do agree that if you can give yourself some treats along the way, go for it and it'll help with any sensitivity - Ok it wont affect the sensitivity but It'll make you happier and that will work well   

Rose, one other thing i did to prepare myself was to do detox patches ... I felt better after them but I think it may all have been in my head (or the fact that I drank so much extra water) ... I read an article recently that said most of the detox stuff is just gimick ...of course, my patches were the real thing!?! ... I think you are certainly maximising your chances with the regime you have in mind... Best of luck and hope you dont rattle too much  

Maya


----------



## Lou-Ann

Coco, great that you have got started. Sorry that the drugs are making you a little teary  . Good luck  

Es, good luck for your 'jabbing' training  

Rose, good luck for your imminent tx  

Hope everyone else is okay 

Lou-Ann x


----------



## Betty-Boo

Rose - I wear mine with socks - they do get very very sticky and it saves them coming off in the night.
mini x x


----------

